# 2014 Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge



## toaster (Jan 2, 2014)

WELCOME!! Just thank this post if you'd like to join!  

REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc.   

 This challenge is for twist, braids, and buns on your own hair. Using these low manipulation and protective styles, we aim to retain the growth we achieve over the year.  

Twists: 2 strand twists, flat twists, 2 strand flat twists, 3 strand twists, coils, bantu knots  
Braids: Box braids & mini braids on your hair, plaits, cornrows, french braids, etc.  
Buns: Any kind of bun or updo. We want our ends to be protected and tucked away!   

RULES:  
1. ALL STYLES MUST BE DONE WITH YOUR OWN HAIR EXCLUSIVELY.  
2. Your hair must be in twist, braids or bunned for at least 5 consecutive days.
3. You can wear your hair out for up to 3 days after taking your twists out (like in twist-outs, afros, wash and go, etc). [If you need to amend your restyling time, let us know in your initial post! A 3-day turnaround may not be feasible for your schedule and lifestyle.] 
4. Check in when you restyle your hair, or at least once a week. 
5. When you restyle give us an update. (regimen, style, moisturizing secrets, etc.)  
6. Post a picture of your hair at the beginning of the challenge and at the end.  7. The challenge will be from January 2, 2014 – December 31, 2014.  
8. You will have 1 pass during the challenge to cover you for a week. 
9. Heat is allowed in this challenge. Be sure to use a heat protectant and the lowest setting possible for your hair. Remember to be careful! We do not want to damage our hair for the styling purposes of this challenge.  

REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc.    Feel free to join at any time.   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  Join the Challenge by Sharing:  

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? 

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? 

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one).  

You may join the challenge any time you are ready! It does not have to be on January 2. It's never too late to join!!!  We look forward to cooperative learning. Post your questions, frustrations, and trials. Share any tips that you may have to make this challenge more effective for all of us! We look forward to hearing your tips, suggestions, and questions. Also please post pics of your styles to give others inspiration!  

Special shout-out to faithVA for doing these challenges last year. I hope to be an active and welcoming host! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  Happy Hair Growing Ladies! 

Let's end this year with wonderful growth. 

Official Challengers 
Toaster 
prettybyrd 
DigitalRain 
FoxxyLocs 
gvin89 
Tibbar 
DoDo
kim0105
Froreal3
myfaithrising
lulu97
mskraizy
davisbr88
jesusislove1526
charmtreese
fhrizzball
Rozlewis
nmartin20
KiwiStyle
Dalisha


----------



## toaster (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess I'll start!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?

I primarily bun. Occasionally I twist my hair and put it into a bun, but I'm a bunner for life. Grew my hair to hip length with buns, cut it off without a second thought, and now I'm on my way back.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?

I deep condition or cowash my hair every other night. Afterwards I moisturize and seal with the LOCB method using a variety of products and bun. I sleep in a satin cap and don't touch my hair until it's time to condition again.

I will be experimenting with stretching my hair via Curlformers this year, but I will still be bunning. Just want to see if I can do fancier buns with straighter hair.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

I am natural.

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

Growth! And some camaraderie.

5. When and how will you restyle your hair?

Every two nights, in fact tonight is a DC day so maybe I'll take pics of the process.

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one).

Picture is attached from 12/19


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 2, 2014)

I like that you made this a full year challenge.  For now I will be unofficially following the challenge! It's good for teaching ladies to wear their hair; and for learning to wear your hair.


----------



## toaster (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks virtuenow! Happy to have you follow along.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay!  I'm so excited for this challenge.  This will be the first time that I am committing to keeping my hair protected for the entire year.  

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?*
I am planning to use mini twists and mini braids through the year and buns between sets.

*2. What is your style maintenance regimen?*
I do not have one yet.    Since this will be the first time keeping my hair in twists/braids this long, I think that I will explore some of the old threads and this one for ideas on how to maintain. I will update this response once I have settled on a regimen.

*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
Natural

*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
Length retention and some much needed support.  I would also like to know how other ladies are maintaining their hair in twists and braids.  

I'd also like to get good enough at twisting to start doing my own twisted and braided updos.  I see so many that are pretty, and I'd love to try them, but stylists around here charge an arm and a leg for some of those styles.  

*5. When and how will you restyle your hair?*
I am thinking that I will restyle my hair every 4-6 weeks.  I will begin with mini twists that I install today.

*6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one).*
My happy NL twists...so, they're not quite mini-twists, but I'll get better!


----------



## toaster (Jan 2, 2014)

Woop woop! Welcome prettybyrd!!

I can attest that keeping your hair protected is a wonderful way to gain length and get to know your hair. I'm a big fan of enjoying your hair so if you ever need a few days to let your hair loose and enjoy the progress you're making don't even think twice about it!


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 2, 2014)

toaster said:


> Woop woop! Welcome prettybyrd!!
> 
> I can attest that keeping your hair protected is a wonderful way to gain length and get to know your hair. I'm a big fan of enjoying your hair so if you ever need a few days to let your hair loose and enjoy the progress you're making don't even think twice about it!



Thank you!  I can foresee some summer festivals/events where a WNG or fro will be my preferred style but for now and after next summer, it's all about twists and braids.

This will also be helpful as I exercise.  Not having to think about what I'm going to do with my hair pre and post workout is going to be such a breeze.  I'm so excited!   Thanks for taking the lead on this!

Where's Tibbar?  I hope that you're joining us!?


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 2, 2014)

prettybyrd said:


> Thank you!  I can foresee some summer festivals/events where a WNG or fro will be my preferred style but for now and after next summer, it's all about twists and braids.
> 
> This will also be helpful as I exercise.  Not having to think about what I'm going to do with my hair pre and post workout is going to be such a breeze.  I'm so excited!   Thanks for taking the lead on this!
> 
> Where's @Tibbar?  I hope that you're joining us!?



@prettybyrd -

I'm *IN* baby!   

****holding my spot, back later with details / photos****  

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
*My primary style is twists.  I take a break with buns.

* 2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
*I usually wash weekly or biweekly.  I try to pre-poo often, I do not deep condition enough but I hope to change that this year.  On Black Friday I bought quite a few deep conditioners to try out.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
*I have been natural a little over 3 years now after relaxing for 30 years (wow).*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
*My primary motivation for wearing twists is ease of styling -- not having to manipulate my hair every day is a joy..... I hope to also achieve hair health (more thickness --- strand and density) and length would be a bonus.

* 5. When and how will you restyle your hair?
*I restyle my hair when I wash it.  If I have time I put the twists back in.  If not, I will wear buns until I re-twist.
*
6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one).*
starting pic below


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 2, 2014)

Tibbar said:


> prettybyrd -
> 
> I'm *IN* baby!
> 
> ****holding my spot, back later with details / photos****



WHOO HOO!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 2, 2014)

Joining....

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? * 2 strand twists and flat twists.

*2. What is your style  maintenance regimen? * wash and condition bi-weekly. M&S daily. I'd like to incorporate cowashing as well. 

*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? * natural.

*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? * growth and moisture retention.

*5. When and how will you restyle your hair? * I will wear twists for 2 weeks and a twist out for a few days before installing another set.


----------



## toaster (Jan 2, 2014)

Welcome Tibbar and gvin89!!!

Can't wait to see more stats and pictures. Long, luscious, and healthy hair is ahead of us.


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 2, 2014)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?

 2 strand twists

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 

Wash and condition every 1-2 weeks.  Spritz my hair with water/leave in and seal with oil daily.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

More length!

5. When and how will you restyle your hair?

Every 1-2 weeks. Lately its been every 2 weeks. Its usually stays undisturbed in 2 strands twists till wash day.

6. Include Starting Pic.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jan 2, 2014)

*I really need to be in this challenge, I need to learn how to start styling my own hair again and not hiding behind my yarn braids, or my scarves.....or beanie caps....lol

I may join later, but for now I'm gonna unofficially follow as well. HHG ladies!*


----------



## toaster (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for joining DigitalRain! Your picture is gorgeous!! Do you moisturize and seal your hair while it's in twists? I never got the hang of it.

prettybyrd I like the width of your twists! They're small enough to hang but not so small that they'll be hard to take out.

Mskraizy feel free to follow along and officially join whenever you want! Also if you're experimenting with your hair go ahead and post. We can all learn from each other.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 2, 2014)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? 

Bunning


2. What is your style maintenance regimen?

Shampoo/DC/blow dry/flat iron every 2 weeks. Trim/dust as needed. Seal ends with castor oil every few days.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

Length retention

5. When and how will you restyle your hair?

I wear my hair in a bun 95% of the time. If I wear it down it's usually only for a few hours.


----------



## toaster (Jan 2, 2014)

Welcome FoxxyLocs!!

Isn't bunning wonderful? I'm so used to having my hair up that I feel strange wearing it down.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jan 2, 2014)

toaster said:


> Mskraizy feel free to follow along and officially join whenever you want! Also if you're experimenting with your hair go ahead and post. We can all learn from each other.



*I shall keep that in mind. I'm sure I'll probably be joing by like May or June...I just can't resist challenges. They're my weakness! *


----------



## toaster (Jan 2, 2014)

I just DC'd, rinsed, and moisturized my hair for the next two days. Up in a messy high bun. My hair felt really soft after using the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask under my HotHead for about 30 minutes. I usually steam my DCers but I'm home for the holidays and there's no steamer here.

I have added tea rinses to my cowash days to give my hair a little strength because I use very moisturizing leave ins on my hair when I bun, but don't want any breakage!


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> Thanks for joining DigitalRain! Your picture is gorgeous!! Do you moisturize and seal your hair while it's in twists? I never got the hang of it.
> 
> prettybyrd I like the width of your twists! They're small enough to hang but not so small that they'll be hard to take out.
> 
> Mskraizy feel free to follow along and officially join whenever you want! Also if you're experimenting with your hair go ahead and post. We can all learn from each other.



Thanks! I do everything while its twisted. I usually do not touch my hair unless its to re-arrange the twists to another style till wash day. Sometimes I won't even do that


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 3, 2014)

Updated my post (#8) to include starting info.  Happy to be in this challenge again. Welcome to all of the new challengers!  

Happy Hair Growing...


----------



## DoDo (Jan 3, 2014)

1. What is your primary style? *Braids and buns*
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *I oil or refresh with an oil then seal nightly. If it is a bun I use a satin cap if not I have a satin pillowcase.*
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural*
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *I want to remain on track with my hair journey.*
5. When and how will you restyle your hair? *Every three days I will detangle and restyle the bun. If it is braids I will redo the perimeter weekly, cowash biweekly and take down and restyle monthly.*
6. Include Starting Pic. *Check my avatar*


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome DoDo!!!

Beautiful avatar!


----------



## DoDo (Jan 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> Welcome DoDo!!!
> 
> Beautiful avatar!





I just so happens I'm bunning right now!


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome new folks!!  Our little group is growing!


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm really excited for my curlformers, but I'm getting nervous that 1 pack won't be enough. I've used the extra long and wide before and one pack was fine for my hair, so I'm assuming one pack of the extra long and extra wide will work just as well. I guess I'll see next Wednesday. 

I've been cowashing/ deep conditioning every two days and bunning, but if I can get my curlformers to work a la naptural85 I might be able to go three days, still bunning obviously. I'll experiment with sleeping in them but knowing me I'll be ordering a Pibbs dryer to speed up the process. 

Really just want moisturized and fluffy buns for the new year, plus an easy "out" style for a night out once a week or so. 

Is that breaking the rules? Lol! Let me check...


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 3, 2014)

I want to join.  Was going to do the crown and glory challenge but my 3" of hair will not keep any extensions in.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Flat twists

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Since my big chop 3 weeks ago it's been almost daily as I am fighting to keep moisture in.  The goal is every 3 days when I cleanse my scalp.  I run or in the gym 6 days per week and any longer than 3 days irritates my scalp.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Newly natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length retention and ease of maintenance 

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? Spritz with my moisture mix and baggy. Hoping to not mess with my hair until wash day.

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one). Will try to get one that posts upright.


----------



## toaster (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome Kim0105!!!

This will be a great challenge to help you get to know your natural hair.

Have you tried the LOC or LCO method to keep your hair moisturized? Using a liquid (water works), oil, and some sort of cream layered on your hair really helps to keep the moisture and softness in your hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 4, 2014)

I bun by doing a Bantu knot and pinning in place so I don't get any breakage or damage to my edges. I think it's important not to stress your ends or edges, or else bunning can do more harm than good.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 4, 2014)

toaster said:


> Welcome Kim0105!!!
> 
> This will be a great challenge to help you get to know your natural hair.
> 
> Have you tried the LOC or LCO method to keep your hair moisturized? Using a liquid (water works), oil, and some sort of cream layered on your hair really helps to keep the moisture and softness in your hair.



I'm doing a variation of that but will try this to see if my hair will keep moisturized for more than a day.  Right now I add moisturizer to dry hair and seal with a butter when I refresh. Need to add the liquid, will start with water.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cowashed yesterday and dried in plaits....will spend today twisting my hair.


----------



## toaster (Jan 4, 2014)

A little weekend bump! Going to cowash and tea rinse tonight. It's so cold outside I don't feel like wetting my hair, so I'll wait until I'm in for the night.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for hosting toaster. This challenge has contributed the most to my nice retention last year. I retained about 4.5-5 inches last year. 

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?* I usually do twists, but because I am in the Crown & Glory challenge, I will be putting braids in my own hair. I will put the braids in various updo styles just like I do w/my twists.

*2. What is your style maintenance regimen?:* I moisturize and seal my twists/braids every other day.

*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural

*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Length retention/hair health

*5. When and how will you restyle your hair?* Every 3 - 4 weeks. I will then wear my hair loose or bun for up to three days until I put in a new set of braids. I'm still testing exactly how long my braids will last.

*6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one).* See attached.


----------



## toaster (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome Froreal3. 

While I've never actively participated in this challenge, bunning has been the way I've retained length through 2 hair journeys, so I know it works. Glad to have you along! Can't wait to see a picture of your braids!


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 4, 2014)

I will be applying and massaging my sulphur oil later this evening.  Also going to mist my hair with  conditioner distilled water mix and baggy overnight.  My hair will remain in flat twists until after my run in the morning.  Will do a twist out for church.


----------



## Beany (Jan 4, 2014)

Bumping for Spongebob


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank youBeany. Marking my spot. I'll get back with the details, and starting pic.


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 5, 2014)

That's it,  I'm in. Here are my deets..

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? I will live primarily in mini twists,  I've decided that I love the convenience and the versatility. 

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
Wash day is Sunday,  I pre poo on Saturday night, wash Sunday am, I use my Joico k-pak or a light protein for 15 min or so under a plastic cap, I rinse then air dry until damp.  I spritz my tea rinse and add a moisturizing deep conditioner and sit under heat for a half hour or so. Then it's on to the LOL method which is the best thing since sliced bread. I sit and install mini twists which take hours and then I set into bantu knots to style.  Each set lasts 2 weeks. I wash with the twists in every other week.   I can do this long term, I love it. To switch up I like to put my twists into a bun,  can I add Marley hair to make my bun or is that against the rules? ?

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning
I am natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
I want to retain all of my growth this year

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? I restyle in various updos during the week or I'll bun for a couple of days

6. Include Starting Pic.

Here's a pic of the just taken down bko, I like the pixie cut 
View attachment 240977



View attachment 240979

And here is what the untwisted, ready for pre poo hair looks like


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome myfaithrising! I hope you're enjoying your Sunday wash day!

If you put marley hair in your bun to make it a little fluffier I won't tell anybody. 

Definitely did not cowash yesterday. Brewing my tea now and then I'll get started.


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2014)

Just dropping a note to myself that my hair grew and retained length a LOT when I cowashed daily during the summer months. Thinking about going back to that. I'll be working in a corporate environment this summer but maybe if I use a little gel and make sure that my hair is not dripping wet I can smooth my hair into a nice low bun and still get my growth.


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 5, 2014)

toaster said:


> Welcome myfaithrising! I hope you're enjoying your Sunday wash day!
> 
> If you put marley hair in your bun to make it a little fluffier I won't tell anybody.
> 
> Definitely did not cowash yesterday. Brewing my tea now and then I'll get started.



Thank you! !


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 5, 2014)

My braids. I will try to keep in for 4 weeks.








The below pic is a twist out on almost reverted hair. This is why ppl don't believe me when I say I don't have a lot of hair. Low density woes.  Twists and twist outs look immensely better and more full. But I want to keep my hair in a long term protective style. 




Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

Froreal3

Your braids look good girl!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Your braids look good girl!



Thank you EnExitStageLeft. Not too fond of the braid look, but I want to see if I can increase retention w/less than weekly manipulation. I will be pretty much braiding them up and bunning them.


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2014)

Froreal3

Your braids are so neat! I have never managed to part my hair and actually see scalp! Plus as you wash them I bet they'll fluff up and you will love hem even more. 

Can't wait to see how the stand up to your future wash days.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

Froreal3 

Will you still be washing weekly?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Will you still be washing weekly?



I probably will because I need to get rid of oils and what not that I will be applying to my scalp. Plus I am getting back into working out. EnExitStageLeft.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

Keep me posted. This looks like a good technique.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 5, 2014)

Not sure if I'm joining yet....got my hair 2 strand twisted today and considering keeping it up


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful APrayer4Hair!


----------



## toaster (Jan 6, 2014)

Monday afternoon bump!


----------



## toaster (Jan 7, 2014)

prettybyrd 
DigitalRain 
FoxxyLocs 
gvin89 
Tibbar 
DoDo
Kim0105
Froreal3
myfaithrising

How are we doing in this cold ladies?


----------



## DoDo (Jan 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> prettybyrd
> DigitalRain
> FoxxyLocs
> gvin89
> ...



Great...we are still in the forties out here!

I am co-washing tomorrow and at the end of the week will get into a set of plaits like froreal. She is inspiring me to get it together.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 7, 2014)

It is 9 degrees right now.  Because of the dry heat in the house, I've been upping my GHE treatments.  

I took my twists down yesterday because they were starting to look a mess, so I'm going to go back to buns for a while.  I will work on wearing twists once it's warmer.  Right now I'm in Celie braids.  

I washed with Anita Grant babasu poo bar, and moisturized with my aloe vera gel and rose water spritz, then sealed with shea butter.  My braids are so soft right now!


----------



## Kim0105 (Jan 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> prettybyrd
> DigitalRain
> FoxxyLocs
> gvin89
> ...



I am in the Bahamas so not cold here.  Doing more bagging though to keep moisture in so I don't have to manipulate too much. So far, so good.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been bunning exclusively for the last month. I may do a braidout this weekend. But other then that buns are where it's at.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm still bunning. I'm not doing anything special. My area isn't as cold as some other places.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> prettybyrd
> DigitalRain
> FoxxyLocs
> gvin89
> ...



Just moisturizing my braids and putting them into a braided bun.


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 7, 2014)

Still twisted!!! I love beanies so I am wearing those too.


----------



## toaster (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad everyone is doing well! Jealous of those not in the cold. I'm supposed to travel back to Texas today, so hopefully my plane can get out of here and I can be back home. 

Today should be my deep condition day, but with travel plans and such I'm putting it off until tomorrow. Hopefully I can slather my hair in some vatika frosting and put it up in a bun tonight. Tomorrow the plan is to try my curlformers. Going to stop by Sally's and pick up a few extra just in case.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 7, 2014)

toaster, it sounds like everyone has a great plan for dealing with this horrible weather. We have a predicted high of 9 degrees. Luckily my twists play nice with hats. I have larger than normal twists in right now but I may make them smaller this weekend. They are not stylish at all, strictly functional! Has not stopped me from rocking them though 

I am using a variety of My Honey Child products right now and I kind of love. them!


----------



## toaster (Jan 7, 2014)

I orded some SSI products on BF and fell in love with them, so I just ordered a bunch more. Hoping this can be my staple line, although Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cocoa Cream Smoothing Cream is my staple leave in. No matter what else I use I always come back to it.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 7, 2014)

Man, I'm in the house!  I don't remember ever seeing/feeling single digits in the Carolinas!!!!  This is for the birds....my twists are still in tact - moisturizing and sealing today.


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm bunning too, you can't play with this weather.  It's 5 degrees here and it feels every bit of it.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> I orded some SSI products on BF and fell in love with them, so I just ordered a bunch more. Hoping this can be my staple line, although Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cocoa Cream Smoothing Cream is my staple leave in. No matter what else I use I always come back to it.



toaster
What do you have / love from SSI?  I have not tried that line yet, I'm curious about what's good over there...  

Have you been able to get a flight home yet?


----------



## toaster (Jan 7, 2014)

Tibbar
I've used and LOVED the Riche Moisture Mask DC and the Seyani Hair Butter. Love love love. I also ordered their Avocado Conditioner and Okra Reconstructor. I think I can make SSI my staple product line. I'm ready to stop experimenting and just get in a groove.

I'm headed to the airport in about an hour. So far my flight has not been delayed or cancelled, but we'll see.


----------



## toaster (Jan 7, 2014)

Made it home!! Going to unpack, run some quick errands, and go on my daily run. Afterwards I will coat my hair in vatika frosting for a 24 hour prepoo. Can't wait to steam and use my curlformers tomorrow! Hoping for smooth, sleek, and pretty buns in the new year.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 7, 2014)

toaster, glad you made it home safely.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm in it you'll take someone who quit the wig challenge eight days in. (Iong, uninteresting story)  

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?    

Bun using spin pins after moisturizing and sealing.   

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?    

A. Shampoo and deep condition weekly  

B. Protein (Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor) once a month  

C. Co-wash as needed after morning workouts before work  

D. GHE nightly under plastic cap and bonnet  

E. Relax every 8-10 weeks  

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?    

Relaxed  

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?    

APL  

5. When and how will you restyle your hair?    

I shed a lot, so I have to comb my hair daily or it leads to tangles and knots with my fine strands. In the evening I will m/s and braid my hair into two pig tails before adding my cap and bonnet. I'll use the items in the attached photo.  

In the morning, after my workout, I'll co-wash if needed and detangle with conditioner in the shower. I'll wrap my hair using a turbie wrap while I get dressed and put on makeup. Then, I'll use a moisturizer on my hair, light oil all over and mouse for hold before inserting my spin pins.   

That's been my routine since Monday and it's worked well for me so far.


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2014)

quirkydimples!!

Glad to have you! You're the first relaxed challenger and I'm glad because I think bunning/twisting/braiding works well for all types of hair!


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 8, 2014)

toaster

Thanks! I've always bunned as my primary style whether I was natural (after growing out my bald fade for the 50-leventh time over the years) or relaxed. I wasn't successful, though until I discovered spin pins. Donut buns murdered my ends regardless of whether I was natural or relaxed.


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm determined to keep my hair in these curlformers for 4 full hours. I hope they'll be dry by then. I have 40 minutes left. Afterwards I will wrap my hair like in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47j5TmHsM8E

Will wear my hair out tomorrow (maybe) and then back to buns.

Pictures to come!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 8, 2014)

I added neem oil to my shampoo with my last wash. It's been a week and my scalp is completely clear, where before it would be itchy and starting to flake by now. The oil itself smells pretty bad, but once I mix it with the shampoo and then condition, you can't smell it at all.


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2014)

Fail! After 4 hours my hair wasn't dry. Probably used too much product. Tried to take a nap in them earlier and I couldn't, so sleeping in them was not an option. My roots got super straight and I loved the curl width. Will order a dryer in the next day or two and try again. Can't wait!


----------



## DoDo (Jan 9, 2014)

I refreshed my twisted bun with grape seed oil. Happy bun dance!


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey ladies! Any fun weekend plans??

I just ordered my Pibbs dryer!!! Will use my borrowed bonnet dryer until it arrives. Luscious curls and buns will have to happen ALL year or else this investment will not be worth it.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 10, 2014)

No weekend plans for me. Just my same old bun until wash day next week. I need to seal my ends, but that's about it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nothing extravagant. I'll probably cowash my braids.


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Even though my curlformer set was a total fail, my hair was still more stretched than it is when I wet bun. This resulted in a super easy detangling cowash session today. I'm sitting under my HotHead with Tresemme naturals and my oil mix on top. Will rinse and re-set in a few minutes.


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2014)

How I'm trying to nap right now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> How I'm trying to nap right now.




You poor thing  toaster


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Froreal3 I had to get out!! I want to do another 20-30 minutes on high but I put this sulfur pomade on my scalp while I was setting and the heat makes my scalp feel like it's on fire!!

Ugh.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> How I'm trying to nap right now.



Where is your face? Trying to understand the layout of the pic


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> Where is your face? Trying to understand the layout of the pic



Unfortunately, that is my face. For the first half of that drying experience I had the hose in the back, so I moved it to the front for the second half. 

Pictures!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 11, 2014)

Still in my twists from last week. They are beginning to unravel....although I like the length, I like the look better when I twist on damp or air dried hair better.


----------



## toaster (Jan 11, 2014)

gvin89 did you twist on stretched dry hair? I can see how that would lead to unraveling. What kind of product do you use on your ends?


----------



## toaster (Jan 11, 2014)

Also, is anyone able to moisturize and seal on dry hair? I always feel like my hair is just getting coated in product and not actually moisturized. I'm determined to set my hair twice a week, so I have to figure out what to do with this dry hair for the other 5 days. Hmm.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 11, 2014)

toaster said:


> gvin89 did you twist on stretched dry hair? I can see how that would lead to unraveling. What kind of product do you use on your ends?



Yes, I blew it dry to see the length. I used qb twisting butter, but I think I may have rushed twisting. It's not as taunt, if you know what I mean.



toaster said:


> Also, is anyone able to moisturize and seal on dry hair? I always feel like my hair is just getting coated in product and not actually moisturized. I'm determined to set my hair twice a week, so I have to figure out what to do with this dry hair for the other 5 days. Hmm.


I have to spritz my hair before moisturizing to get the best result.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 12, 2014)

toaster, your set looks like it came out really nice.  Were you happy with it?  
Also, what kind of sulfur pomade did you use on your scalp?


----------



## toaster (Jan 12, 2014)

Tibbar 

I loved my curls until they totally frizzed out on me. I don't know if I over diluted the setting lotion, or what. I'll figure it out. I've smoothed it back into a nice side bun, so I'm happy. Will probably try again on Tuesday.

I use the pomade shop sulfur pomade in vanilla scent. I love it. You can't smell the sulfur and it makes my scalp tingle. She has excellent customer service too.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 12, 2014)

^^toaster I love the Peppermint in vanilla scent. Which one did you choose? Peppermint or Rosemary in vanilla scent?


----------



## toaster (Jan 12, 2014)

Froreal3

I chose the peppermint! I love it! My sister says the Liquid gold sulfur oil is more potent than the pomade, but I'm way too scared of the smell to test that theory


----------



## toaster (Jan 13, 2014)

I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow. 

Any weekly hair plans?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 14, 2014)

toaster said:


> I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow.
> 
> Any weekly hair plans?



toaster...not really. I will just continue to moisturize and seal and use my sulfur oil.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 14, 2014)

Still bunning. Sealed my ends yesterday with castor oil. Wash day later this week. The neem oil I put in my shampoo during my last wash has kept my scalp clear for the whole 2 weeks, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## toaster (Jan 14, 2014)

My Pibbs is coming today and my SSI products came yesterday so I'm going to have a fun (I hope) wash day this afternoon.

Coat hair with oil mix
Wash scalp with MHC Honey Cleanser
Protein DC under HotHead for 30 minutes with SSI Okra
Rinse
Steam with SSI Moisture Riche
Rinse
Curlformer set with DB Sweet Cocoa Curl Cream, diluted Lottabody, and Curls Control Paste
Sit under dryer (hopefully for no longer than 45 minutes
Pineapple or loose bun to stretch curls

We'll see how it turns out. Won't wash again until Friday or Saturday.


----------



## toaster (Jan 16, 2014)

I know we're all busy protecting our hair, but I wanted to bump this thread in case there were updates/ discoveries/ pictures/ or anything else you all wanted to share.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 17, 2014)

Took down twists in preparation of wash day. My twist out is cute so I will rock this until Sunday then wash/condition/retwist.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Jan 18, 2014)

I want to join, if it's not to late. I'll be back in a bit with my details.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm still in my braids. They look pretty fuzzy now. It has been two weeks.  I'm pretty sure I can make it another two weeks with them. I can't wait to take em out so I can play with my loose hair. When  I take them out, I will detangle, do a medium/strong protein treatment, DC, and probably rock a bun for one week and my normal twists for another. Depending on my hair's condition, I will put another set of the braids back in for four weeks.


----------



## toaster (Jan 18, 2014)

Of course you can join Super_Hero_Girl

Can't wait to read your posts!

gvin89 and Froreal3 glad you ladies are doing well!

I'm still washing and setting my hair twice a week. After three days of moisturizing and sealing my hair is still stretched but not straight anymore. That's okay, because I still bun every day and I run everyday so the sweating doesn't help. I don't want to use true setting products because they don't have super beneficial ingredients, but I ordered some Carol's Daughter styling products to see if they help. 

I don't use products with silicones because I think using natural products gives me a more pronounced curl pattern, but I haven't been wearing wash and go's so I guess it doesn't matter that much. 

I do plan on getting a deva cut in April, so starting in February or March I will attempt wash and go's on the weekends so I can get my style together before I go get it cut.


----------



## toaster (Jan 18, 2014)

I always like the idea of protein conditioners but HATE how they make my hair feel afterwards. I used the SSI Okra on my hair on Tuesday, and even though I followed it with a moisturizing DC I can tell that I have protein overload when I cowashed my hair today. My natural hair doesn't need that much protein, that often. I think I can use that conditioner once every 3 months or so. Will baby my hair with lots of moisture until then.

Sitting under the Pibbs setting my curlformers.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 18, 2014)

Took my twists out today and put in about 8 Celie braids.  I'm going to wash tomorrow morning then re-twist for next week.  Will update when finished.


----------



## toaster (Jan 19, 2014)

I really want to try something different, and I'm thinking the "different" is going to be products with some silicones. I don't want to go crazy, but I did order a Carol's Daughter Blow Dry Creme to use when I set my hair, and it has a cone in it towards the end of the ingredient list. I wonder if I can use a mildy "cone-y" deep conditioner and cowash conditioner, a natural leave in, cone setting products, and moisturize my hair with natural products.

Will the cone's prevent the natural from getting in? When I grew out my hair last time I went back and forth with using silicones. Mostly I didn't, but for months at a time I would and I didn't experience any sort of setback. I think I stopped because I wanted to wear my hair natural and the silicones gave me less curl pattern. If I'm going to do curlformer sets for the year than that doesn't really matter, right?

Going to go to Ulta in the morning and buy a large conditioner and DC and see what happens.

I'll still use my oil mix, DB Sweet Cocoa Cream leave in, SSI Seyani Hair Butter, and sulfur pomade for my scalp.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 19, 2014)

Still bunning! ( This week it has been twists for the first half and a bun for the second half)


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 20, 2014)

Washed my hair last week. Used neem oil in my shampoo again and did a light dusting. Still bunning.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 20, 2014)

Wore a twist out Saturday and Sunday. Back to bunning today.


----------



## toaster (Jan 20, 2014)

Very cute quirkydimples!!


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 21, 2014)

Still in twists!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 22, 2014)

Have my braids braided up into one big braid and pinned up. I have been moisturizing them and sealing them daily. This cold weather is no joke.

Even though I did a light protein DC over the weekend, my hair felt like it needed another bit of protein, so I sprayed with Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin. I just used a little on the ends. Then I moisturized with Annabelle's Pumpkin leave in spray and used Qhemet AOHC on top.

Unlike you toaster, my hair needs light protein every couple of weeks.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm tired of my bun. I thought about using a tutorial to jazz it up a bit, but I don't feel like it. Oh well.


----------



## toaster (Jan 22, 2014)

DigitalRain Froreal3 glad you ladies are doing well. It's nice to get in a roll with your hair and know what it wants.

FoxxyLocs I'm tired of my bun as well! I'm not actually tired of it, I just want to wash my hair. I have to take professional pictures Friday morning so I want a fresh curlformer set. Waiting to wash my hair until Thursday night sucks!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 22, 2014)

Ladies, I'm switching from twists to buns.  The twists screw up my ends. Hopefully, I will do better with buns.


----------



## toaster (Jan 22, 2014)

Good luck DDTexlaxed

Not everything works for everyone, but can you share with us how the twists were ruining your ends?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 22, 2014)

toaster said:


> Good luck @DDTexlaxed
> 
> Not everything works for everyone, but can you share with us how the twists were ruining your ends?



No matter what I use to moisturize and seal, my ends look raggedy. I am going to retry when I get my steamer. I think it is harming my retention. I did not have this issue with texlaxed hair, however. I am going to try everything before texlaxing, though.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally got around to washing my hair! Well actually cowashing..I pre-pooed.with aobc and my hair felt amazing when I rinsed. I even had definition in my curl pattern. I didn't want to lose that, so I decided to use ssi honey rinse instead of shampoo. It took away a little of the definition but it was super soft. It was easy to detangle....really didn't use the comb. I moisturized with qb ctdg and plaited it up...i will start twisting tomorrow morning.


----------



## toaster (Jan 26, 2014)

Bump bump bump!!

How's everyone's hair doing?

My hair seems to like being stretched and then bunned. The days I actually do my hair end up being long and involved with the actual setting and sitting under the dryer, but the results are pretty good. Going to try a traditional roller set on Monday to give myself a small break from the curlformers. I really like them, but I'm getting addicted to rollers. Speaking of which, I've been looking for a product with low or no water content to moisturize my stretched hair. My leave in leaves my hair pretty moist for about 3 days but I need something for the 4th day. Froreal3 how do you like the SSI Juicy Berry Buttercream? The website says it's moisturizing, but there's no water in it.

How are you ladies doing? Almost a month into the challenge!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Still bunning! ( This week it has been twists for the first half and a bun for the second half)



DoDo How do you make sure your edges stay in tact while bunning? Also, does your crown get matted when you bun?

I'm still in my braids for the C&G challenge. It's the third week. I just cowashed and am dcing now. I will take the braids out next week, do a strong protein treatment, very moisturizing dc and rock my normal twists for a couple weeks while I decide if I want to do a long term braid style again.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

toaster said:


> Bump bump bump!!
> 
> How's everyone's hair doing?
> 
> ...



toaster The Juicy Berry Buttercream is a light, creamy, and whipped butter cream. It is a sealant. It reminds me of HH Carrot Cake Frosting (RIP) if you ever used that one.  When I first got it, it was frothy. I've had it probably over a month and today I found that mine had collected some oil at the bottom, so I mixed it a little and the consistency is a lot creamier rather than frothy. I like this consistency better than the froth. I really like it and will repurchase.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> DoDo How do you make sure your edges stay in tact while bunning? Also, does your crown get matted when you bun?
> 
> I'm still in my braids for the C&G challenge. It's the third week. I just cowashed and am dcing now. I will take the braids out next week, do a strong protein treatment, very moisturizing dc and rock my normal twists for a couple weeks while I decide if I want to do a long term braid style again.



Froreal3

I usually use a butter or moisturizer to slick them down. It wont keep them particularly sleek though. I do expect and accept a certain amount of frizz. My hair is very kinky.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I usually use a butter or moisturizer to slick them down. It wont keep them particularly sleek though. I do expect and accept a certain amount of frizz. My hair is very kinky.



DoDo same here...but I meant do you experience thinning? Sorry, I should have been more clear.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## DoDo (Jan 26, 2014)

Froreal3

I make sure the bun is loose. I either use headbands or scunci elastics. I make sure I don't pull too hard or use too much tension.


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumping! Thought I'd post some pictures of my ever present bun. Roller setting has been good for my hair. I can make loose buns and keep my hair stretched and moisturized. It still reverts because of my work outs and showers but I think my hair likes it. I like it better than wet bunning because I think my hair looks "cuter" although wet bunning grew my hair out to hip length so I'll  it forever.  

Sometimes I think back to that day in November of 2012 when I took scissors to my head and I get so mad. Oh well. Journey back to hip length by 2015.

Also I noticed my edges started to disappear but using the sulfur pomade and taking Hairfinity is making them grow back nicely.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 28, 2014)

toaster,
Sooo cute!  I love your buns!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Took out my braids after just about four weeks. Did a protein treatment, dced, moisturized and sealed. Hair is soft and supple. I wore my hair I two loose braids on either side of my head.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## toaster (Feb 1, 2014)

Yay you made it Froreal3!!

Any plans to put the braids back in long term? Or do you prefer the twists you can redo every week?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 1, 2014)

The braids were cool, but I do like to use my products every week and DC properly. The braids were easy to wash, but they did get really fuzzy. I think I will do at least a couple weeks with my hair in twists and buns before I go back to braids. toaster


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll join. Trying to get better about participating in challenges especially when they fit in to what I'm already doing. Plus toaster is my roller setting sister. lol


1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? 
I braid in between roller sets. So one week I roller set, one week I braid to let my hair rest and repeat the process. I initially wanted to do senegalese twists but I'm afraid of the extra hair pulling at my strands as I am expecting to have postpartum shedding in a few months. Me using 2 braids with my own hair every other week is a way for me to substitute the time I would have spent in senegalese twists without the cost. lol

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 
After the initial braids, I'll wait 3-4 days then spritz my hair with with conditioner/coconut oil & water mix and sit under my steamer. I don't bother it again until take down the day before wash day. When I say my hair is resting, it truly is resting. No co-washing, no take down to moisturize...none of that. My hair retains moisture really well especially if I use a good deep conditioner before braiding so I don't need all those extra products. 

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 
2 years post relaxer with about 6-7 inches of relaxed ends.

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Waist length yummy hair

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? 
I either do 2 Goddess braids or just 2 cornrows on both sides. I pin them up into each other. I don't restyle through the week. 

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one). 
1st is Length wise from my last roller set
2nd is my braid style right after washing


----------



## toaster (Feb 1, 2014)

lulu97!

Welcome! I'll be sure to add you to the challengers list tonight. I wish I knew how to French braid. I would turn my roller sets into one braid down the middle and be so happy.


----------



## toaster (Feb 1, 2014)

Wanted to post a picture of tonight's bun. I attempted the second of the three protective styles naptural85 posted on YouTube and I love it! I think if I practice more I can get it a little neater, but there is no tension on my hair anywhere and it feels so light!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2014)

Toaster, that came out awesome! Was it hard to do?


----------



## toaster (Feb 2, 2014)

Froreal3 It was actually very easy and I'm super super style challenged. I think it helped that my hair was stretched so I didn't have to worry about trying to part my hair and pulling from a different section. Naptural85 pretty much inspired me to try doing roller sets or curlformers to keep my hair stretched because she does such pretty styles but almost always on stretched hair, and I wanted to try and copy.

Here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYbhw0sNkk8

I attempted the second style.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 2, 2014)

toaster, love those buns. I, too, am style challenged so I'm usually in 2 stands. You've inspired me to try a bun


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 2, 2014)

Still bunning. I need to dust, but I'll wait until my next wash day.


----------



## toaster (Feb 2, 2014)

prettybyrd 
DigitalRain 
FoxxyLocs 
gvin89 
Tibbar 
DoDo
Kim0105
Froreal3
myfaithrising
lulu97

It's a new month so I thought I'd do a roll call. Any changes happening in February? Did January bring any surprises? Or are we all still trucking along with our regimens?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 3, 2014)

^^^^^^

No major changes happening for me in February. I am still set to to have two weeks of hair rest in Goddess braids as I did in January. I did experiment last month and added in a mid week steam session while in braids as I don't moisturize daily. My hair likes it so I'll attempt it again this month.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 3, 2014)

My hair is in a banded ponytail right now.

I am in a bun or in braids daily.

I just need to maintain moisture in my hair a little better and I will be good to go.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> It's a new month so I thought I'd do a roll call. Any changes happening in February? Did January bring any surprises? Or are we all still trucking along with our regimens?



Pretty much just trucking along. I'm hoping these vitamins and sulfur oil will give my hair the boost it needs.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey ladies! January was setting things in order and now I hope to stay on track.


----------



## Tibbar (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey toaster, thanks for the shout out...  Still here, still twisting although this week I'm rocking two french braids.  Will wash and deep condition (trying to get rid of some things in my stash) and probably go back into twists, or maybe bun --- will do something though...  Not planning any major changes...  Toying with doing a length check but I've been off heat for a while...  

Soooooo  hey everybody!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 5, 2014)

Took my 2 braids down, finger combed and removed shed hair with some coconut oil. Bout to sit under my steamer for 20 minutes to let it soak in. Washing my hair tomorrow and roller setting so I'll be back next week. 

I won't be adding pictures every time I do this because I PROMISE you my 2 braids look the same all the time and my take down process looks the same all the time. I'll maybe put up more in a few months to see if it gets bigger though. lol


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2014)

lulu97 your hair is fabulous! I'm with you on my hair looking the same every time. Going to lay off the pictures for a few months and see if I can see a change.


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 8, 2014)

After 3 weeks of twisted hair I finally washed today  I did take down the original twists after 2 weeks and flat twisted my hair for a curly fro for a few days, and for the last couple of days pin curled my hair and wore a scarf. I have my hair in about 7 big twists letting it air dry before re twisting. I'll post pics of this months set of twists soon.


----------



## toaster (Feb 8, 2014)

DigitalRain I can't wait for the pictures!

I'm getting excited about the upcoming months. Spring and summer are so nice for the hair and this winter has been horrific, so I'm ready for warmer weather.

I'm hoping to master the wash and go style this spring and get a Deva cut at a salon. I figure I'll rollerset Sunday night to get through the week and then wash and go Friday night. We'll see.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm in medium sized chunky twists...Will wear for 2 weeks then a twist out for a few days


----------



## sgold04 (Feb 9, 2014)

My hair is currently in small twists, but after just one week, they frizzed up fast because of my workouts.  I am getting Havana twists installed for the first time next month.  Can you wash Havana twists?  I work out pretty often, and I don't want to have 6 weeks worth of dirt in my hair.  Has anyone ever used dry shampoo?  How should I keep my hair clean and moisturized with the twists, without compromising the style?


----------



## toaster (Feb 9, 2014)

Ceemarie82 I've never had braids or twists with added hair but I believe you can use witch hazel to cleanse your scalp with a q-tip, if you don't want to wash the twists constantly. I also think you can use a moisturizing braid spray once or twice a week to keep your hair moisturized.

lulu97 can you help us out?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2014)

Ceemarie82 said:


> My hair is currently in small twists, but after just one week, they frizzed up fast because of my workouts.  I am getting Havana twists installed for the first time next month.  Can you wash Havana twists?  I work out pretty often, and I don't want to have 6 weeks worth of dirt in my hair.  Has anyone ever used dry shampoo?  How should I keep my hair clean and moisturized with the twists, without compromising the style?



Ceemarie82 Are Havana twists similar to senegalese twists? Those are the ones I get. When I have my twists done, I wait a month before washing. I know that may sound gross but I use minimal products (just African Royale braid spray a few times a week) and dry shampoo on the scalp weekly. Dove has a good one. At night, I would put them in 2 big braids and sleep with a bonnet. HTH


----------



## sgold04 (Feb 9, 2014)

lulu97 and toaster Thanks Ladies! Dry shampoo sounds like a good idea, and I can use the witch hazel after every workout.  Havana twists are similar to senegelese, just a different type of hair.  They are a lot like Marley twists.


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 11, 2014)

Pics of this week's twists


----------



## toaster (Feb 11, 2014)

Cute style DigitalRain!


----------



## toaster (Feb 12, 2014)

I finally found one of those goody ouch less barrettes at target! I should have purchased two. It was a tight squeeze getting all of my stretched hair in, so I know this wouldn't work on my curly hair. Used the barrette and two spin pins to create a loose low bun.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 13, 2014)

Cleansed, steamed and braided up for the week...well until Tuesday. I have a meeting on Wed and gotta have a fresh roller set for that. We are making Valentine's dinner at home as a family tomorrow so no need to look cute for that. lol


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 13, 2014)

I've had a lot of changes in the last month.  I started a new job and I moved into a new apartment.  Life's been wild, but I did manage to leave my hair in  plaits the entire time.  

It wasn't nearly as gross as I thought it would be (I didn't wash my hair for three weeks), and when I finally took my hair down, it was just past my shoulders when before it was just sitting on top.  I find that miraculous.

I'm probably going to find someone to give me a nice trim this weekend, and then get back to regular hair maintenance now that I'm settled.  I like wearing the plaits.  I don't have the patience for twists right now, and wet bunning it out of the question in this weather, so plaits it is!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> I finally found one of those *goody ouch less barrettes *at target! I should have purchased two. It was a tight squeeze getting all of my stretched hair in, so I know this wouldn't work on my curly hair. Used the barrette and two spin pins to create a loose low bun.



Child, how do you use them thangs? I couldn't understand how to put em in. toaster Nice bun btw.


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

prettybyrd Congrats on the new job, apartment, and length!! I'm glad the plaits are working out for you!

Froreal3 I was kind of confused as well. I just gathered my hair like I was making a ponytail, opened the barrette, and closed it around my hair. It has a nice grip without pulling my hair. I like it! Going to see how it works for a high bun tonight. I think they stopped making them, which is why I can't find them anywhere. But I'll be sure to snag one if I find them while I'm out.


----------



## toaster (Feb 14, 2014)

I just bought 3 more of the Goody Ouchless Barrettes on Amazon for $14. I don't know if they make them anymore because I didn't see them at Walmart or Target today. Either way I love this thing. It makes good ponytails that are good bases for buns. It doesn't pull or snag, either. It's a bit of a tight fit, but it expands to hold my hair pretty well.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 14, 2014)

toaster said:


> I just bought 3 more of the Goody Ouchless Barrettes on Amazon for $14. I don't know if they make them anymore because I didn't see them at Walmart or Target today. Either way I love this thing. It makes good ponytails that are good bases for buns. It doesn't pull or snag, either. It's a bit of a tight fit, but it expands to hold my hair pretty well.



I tried the barrette again. That thing didn't wanna stay in my hair. I get a lot of Goody stuff for free, so I am not mad. If I would have bought them, I'd be pissed!

Anyway, here's my bun at the end of the day.







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## toaster (Feb 14, 2014)

Pretty bun Froreal3

I definitely think the barrette would only work on stretched hair, it's no match for natural hair.

I like how you left some twists in the front. I need to work on creating fringe.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 14, 2014)

toaster said:


> Pretty bun Froreal3
> 
> I definitely think the barrette would only work on stretched hair, it's no match for natural hair.
> 
> *I like how you left some twists in the front.* I need to work on creating fringe.



Thanks. The front of my hair can't stretch all the way to the back without popping out. I have layers, so I usually leave my front out in some way unless I cornrow or flat twist it to attach to the rest of the hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Washed my hair Saturday and threw in some large twists to stretch. Too lazy to do a rollerset. I will keep them in for a week.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been doing a braid out bun for the past two weeks instead of my usual blow dry and flat iron. My ends seem to be doing fine. I'm sealing them with castor oil to prevent knots. Not sure when I'll straighten again.


----------



## toaster (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm going to start taking my hair down at night and sleeping with it in two twists under my bonnet. I worry that sleeping in my bun will cause too much stress, plus I get a better sleep when my hair isn't pulled up.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2014)

In 2 braids till wash day Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Put in two twists on either side of my head going back into a braid.


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 24, 2014)

I've been so busy showing off with my roller sets that I forgot to post that I'm back in my twin braids.

I read the Natural Oasis thread and went and bought some of the hair grease. And I love it! My hair is soft again its shiny it's not super oily I love it. twin braids for the week!


----------



## toaster (Feb 24, 2014)

Woohoo! Loving the updates lulu97, FroReal2, prettybyrd

I can't wait until the end of March for check-ins and just to read/see how everyone feels the twists/braids/buns are helping them reach their goals.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 25, 2014)

My braid outs were cute, but led to more tangles. Last week I blow dried but didn't flat iron. Not sure how I will style this week.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 26, 2014)

I hope I'm not too late, I got too tired wearing my hair out so I figured I'll try this challenge out for a spell.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
Loose twists

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
wash monthly
stretch with curlformers
install twists
moisturize and style as needed
keep in for 3-4 weeks. 
Rinse and repeat

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
better length retention and less breakage

5. When and how will you restyle your hair?
will restyle a couple days after taking last style out in the form of loose twists.

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one). 
attached hovering at the end of BSL currently


----------



## toaster (Feb 26, 2014)

It's never too late Fhrizzball! Welcome!

Your hair is beautiful! How long have you been washing once a month? Did it take a while to get used to that schedule?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 26, 2014)

toaster said:


> It's never too late @Fhrizzball! Welcome!
> 
> Your hair is beautiful! How long have you been washing once a month? Did it take a while to get used to that schedule?



Well this will be my first time trying to have my loose twists last this long. Usually I get impatient at the 2/3 week mark.  My regular minitwists(which I vow to never do again after a disastrous hair washing/take down session) easily last one month. I find that threading/banding and wrapping long term twists really helps with helping a style last so if I keep up with that, I should hopefully be fine.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Wash day. Style for the week.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## toaster (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh that's beautiful @Foreal3! protective and classy


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 6, 2014)

*I'm still lurking ladies! You guys are doing great! I may be ready to officially join this thing. I just don't feel like my hair is budging anymore, I'm getting ready to put in some twists now. Great job, loving all the buns and twisties!

ETA: I can't remember who it was that is keeping their hair in two braids and steaming in moisture in the middle of the week but that is like the greatest idea I've ever heard! Since I'm so into french braiding my hair, gawd I wish I had a steamer!*


----------



## toaster (Mar 6, 2014)

Be sure to post pictures Mskraizy!!!

Glad to have all challenge members and lurkers alike.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> I'm still lurking ladies! You guys are doing great! I may be ready to officially join this thing. I just don't feel like my hair is budging anymore, I'm getting ready to put in some twists now. Great job, loving all the buns and twisties!  ETA: I can't remember who it was that is keeping their hair in two braids and steaming in moisture in the middle of the week but that is like the greatest idea I've ever heard! Since I'm so into french braiding my hair, gawd I wish I had a steamer!



I believe that was me. Speaking of which (see next post)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2014)

I've only worn my hair down twice since I washed last week...the rest of the week it was either wrapped up or in a low bantu bun. I was so tired of the weather being funky and not letting me enjoy my hair so I doused it with coconut oil, put it in 2 braids and sat under my steamer. I will wear the braids until my wash day next week..either Wednesday or Thursday. 

Pic is the low bantu bun I've been wearing. Nothing fancy


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 6, 2014)

*Well if Ima post pichas, I may as well join!!! 

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?   Primarily twists...in a bun... but I also do french braids too.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?    Usually when my hair is loose (mostly bunned and in a beanie cap), I...

Deep condition on dry hair and detangle
Shampoo then lightly recondition with some suave naturals conditioner
Moisturize, seal, and scalp massage
Underneath satin cap and (if I go anywhere) I toss on my beanie cap....so LAZY lol

Now that I'm trying to get back into my twisting routine again, I don't really know how often I'll wash or if I even WILL wash but this is what I'm gonna start off doing for now and since I get so set in my ways, it's more than likely to stick. 


Same wash day routine as loose hair regimen. Only thing is depending on how long I keep them in, wash day may still be weekly, bi-weekly, or even monthly. It just depends...normally I can't go more than 10 days but we'll see...
I moisturize my hair heavily and it retains it very well, so I normally don't re-moisturize everyday. When I do, I spritz my ends with water, apply leave in to my ends, then my oil, and possibly avocado butter (or a cream styler) if I prefer. Normally I don't need to go another level beyond the oil. I'll probably do this like every 3 or 4 days.
Oil and massage scalp nightly. This helps me so much with buildup ironically and gives me good growth stimulation.
That's it...

I do protein treatments with Organics Hair Mayonnaise on a monthly basis (Try to keep it on the first wash day of the month). And besides that, that's pretty much it. Pretty simple.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?  Au naturalle baby!!!! 

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?   I hope to come out of my style laziness for one. The ease of covering my hair with hats and scarves has SPOILED ME.  I also really need to crack down on my PS-ing again. Trying to make waist length this year so I can finally start working on TBL!!!!  And also, I need to work on separating *protective style* from *yarn braids* this year. Yarn braids REALLY spoiled me 2013. 

5. When and how will you restyle your hair?   Umm, hopefully every 2 weeks. If I EVER do my smaller mini-er twists, then probably a month. I'll probably continue to twist my hair but look for the occasional french braid, bunning, and flat twisting phases. 

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one). This was taken like a week ago I believe. It still counts...







*


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 6, 2014)

*These are my twists. After a protein treatment and shampooing and detangling last night, deep conditioning overnight and rinsing this morning, moisturizing/sealing/scalp massage followed by airdrying for a few hours. I then put in these twists using Shea Moisture's Shea Butter Masque Treatment. 


















Hopefully these babies will last me two weeks, but we'll see how far I get by without a wash day. 
*


----------



## toaster (Mar 6, 2014)

Those twists are gorgeous!!! So neat and full! So glad to have a new "official" challenger Mskraizy!!!


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 6, 2014)

*toaster thank you!!!! I kinda wanna trim my ends a bit though. I'm gonna be trimming with the lunar cycles, so I'm waiting until March 19, 20 when the Spring Equinox is which is supposed to be the strongest day for hair growth or something. That or the Summer Solstice. =/

Also, are you the one who was trying SheScentIt? If so, how are you liking it? I LOVE her products. My favorite stylers are her Brazil Nut Curly Buttercream and the Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream, and the Banana Brulee Deep Conditioner is THEE BOMB!!!!!!!!! Her scents have changed, but I still enjoy them. *


----------



## toaster (Mar 6, 2014)

Mskraizy yes I did try shescentit! I loved the Seyani butter and use it daily, and the riche deep conditioner was great for my hair. I didn't care for the avocado conditioner though, it was too thin! I like my conditioners to be thick and almost... foamy. I'm glad you're liking her products!!

I trimmed in December according to the trimming cycle but I might get a hair cut (shaping really) over Easter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> Oh that's beautiful @Foreal3! protective and classy



Thanks toaster. I did end up cowashing midweek and just throwing in a bunch of random large twists with a Scuunci upzing in the back..


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 7, 2014)

*I was gonna try the riche deep conditioner. Maybe I'll purchase it next time. I'm glad to hear the seyani hair butter is cool, my sis likes that too! I haven't tried it yet.

You've trimmed with lunar cycles? Do you notice a significant increase in growth? I'm just wondering cause I'm like, why cut off perfectly good hair when it won't work...:s*


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> I was gonna try the riche deep conditioner. Maybe I'll purchase it next time. I'm glad to hear the seyani hair butter is cool, my sis likes that too! I haven't tried it yet.  You've trimmed with lunar cycles? Do you notice a significant increase in growth? I'm just wondering cause I'm like, why cut off perfectly good hair when it won't work...:s



Mskraizy I haven't noticed any extra growth due to the trimming schedule. I usually trim my hair once a year so I just times it to the date on the calendar, but I wasn't expecting much.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 7, 2014)

*Hmmmm..... I may still try it but I guess I won't expect much from it. It seemed believable but it might show a little something. We'll see.*


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 9, 2014)

Took a break from buns today. Did a protein treatment during my morning run (Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor) followed by a chelating shampoo (MBB) and then Linange Restructuring Mask w/Shea butter & coconut oil under a heat cap.

Then I blew my hair dry which I haven't done in a while (air dryer over here!) and instead of following with a flat iron...I just stopped there. Oh and I used PM The Conditioner and PM Super Skinny Serum and PM Heat Seal before blow drying.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey ladies....missed y'all. I've been MIA - life happens. At any rate, I've kept up with this challenge....2 stand twists for at least a week, then wearing the twist out for a few days, then repeat.  I just washed and conditioned yesterday...had more shedding than usual, not sure if I'm on the back end of post partum shredding or what. Installed mini twists and they should last for 3 weeks.


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful quirkydimples!! Your hair got so straight from a blow dry!


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the update gvin89!

Glad you're still in twists and they're still working out for you!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd like to join!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?  
*Two-strand twists
*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 
*On workout days:
Cowash or oil wash with sunflower oil.
Seal with argan oil and apply cream on top where nedded.
Cross-wrap wet twists overnight to keep stretched.

Everyday:
Oil ends with argan oil before cross-wrapping for bed.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 
*Natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
*I hope to keep my hair in excellent condition while recommitting to working out (sweaty scalp!), and to end the year scraping waist length.
*

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? 
*Every 4 weeks. I will DC, PT, and heat stretch on very low heat with my flat iron before reinstalling the twists.*

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one).


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 10, 2014)

Question for everyone (I know I'm not official yet, but still want to know!): Do you ladies twist/braid back-to-back? I was thinking of untwisting and re-twisting the same day. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome davisbr88!!

I need to go back and update the challengers list. 

I don't really twist but I don't see why you couldn't untwist and retwist on the same day. Or maybe you could wear a twist out in a bun for a few days to rest your fingers!


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 10, 2014)

davisbr88 said:


> Question for everyone (I know I'm not official yet, but still want to know!): Do you ladies twist/braid back-to-back? I was thinking of untwisting and re-twisting the same day. Is that a bad idea?



I've done that a few times...it's time consuming (and I'm slow). I don't think it can hath your hair though


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2014)

I twisted my hair in large twists on wash day to stretch. Today I put my hair in two large braids on either side of my head.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 10, 2014)

*I have a set of mini braids in that I plan on keeping in for a month. I plan on doing this style every month for the next 6 months! Reeeaaaalllly trying to make waist length as soon as possible. So I figured, six months of thee best protective style ever should help me get there.

In these mini braids I plan to conditioner wash whenever necessary, shampoo and deep condition weekly as I normally do. On days that I co-wash I usually moisturize my hair by applying the co-wash conditioner to my ends and then on top of that, some ecostyler gel. On days that I don't co-wash, I'll probably leave it alone (since I co wash my braids pretty often), or just spritz lightly with water and seal the ends with oil. I plan to oil and massage my scalp daily. And besides that, just keep it up and protected. Hoping for the best!

Shootin for waist length ya'll!! 





*


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2014)

prettybyrd 
DigitalRain 
FoxxyLocs 
gvin89 
Tibbar 
DoDo
Kim0105
Froreal3
myfaithrising
lulu97
Mskraizy
davisbr88

Hey ladies! The end of the month will be here before we know it! Just wanted to remind everyone about the quarterly check in. It's not really a length check, so you don't have to post pictures if you don't want to, but I'd love to hear how twists/braids/buns have benefited your hair over the past three months.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 10, 2014)

Twists and buns have been giving me peace and freedom from my hair. My new goal is to keep my protective styles well detangled. I have had to change my detangling method to make my life easier but all in all my hair is still on track due to protective styling.

Twists have been helping me to retain moisture as well as length so they are becoming a mainstay more so than buns because buns, due to my tighter texture, allow my hair to shrink up on itself. They are still a go to for when I am feeling lazy though.


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2014)

Buns will always be my main hair style. I've been setting my hair every week since January and I get the best buns on stretched hair. It's been a goal of mine to wear my hair "out" more, but after a day or two I'm always back in a bun until the next wash day. They're just so easy.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

I may join you ladies in April. I always say I'm going to do so much to my hair but after three days I get lazy and am over it. So probably switching to twist until my hair is longer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey ladies! The end of the month will be here before we know it! Just wanted to remind everyone about the quarterly check in. It's not really a length check, so you don't have to post pictures if you don't want to, but I'd love to hear how twists/braids/buns have benefited your hair over the past three months.[/QUOTE]   

toaster
I bounce between my bantu bun and 2 goddess braids. It's just more convenient and keeps my hair off my shoulders, back and face. I still love to swang my hair every now and again and I will wear it down maybe 3-4 times in between washing every 2 weeks. I'm starting to get compliments/questions in real life (well outside of the hair boards) regarding my hair care which is kinda cool. I usually only get compliments when my hair is in senegalese twists and just being asked where I got them done, but it feels good to get compliments on my own hair and to be able to say that I did it myself


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been keeping my hair in either two large braids on either side of my head or large twists. I haven't done my normal medium sized twists in a while. I used to do them on Sundays, moisturize and seal every other day, then take them out on Friday or Saturday for a twist out/twist out bun. Then I'd start the process again the next Sunday. I might go back to that. I've been doing this consistently since October 2012 and I feel I've been able to retain a good amount of length.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 11, 2014)

Froreal3 

How many twists = medium twists vs. large twists?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 11, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Froreal3
> 
> How many twists = medium twists vs. large twists?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva Large for me is like 12 - 15. Medium is 20 - 30. Small is over 30. You know I don't have much hair.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 11, 2014)

toaster
gvin89

Thanks so much for the responses, ladies!
I had planned to untwist after 3 weeks and then wear my hair out for a week before retwisting, but I can just see that being unsuccessful since I probably won't want to put it back in twists.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 11, 2014)

davisbr88 said:


> toaster
> gvin89
> 
> Thanks so much for the responses, ladies!
> I had planned to untwist after 3 weeks and then wear my hair out for a week before retwisting, but I can just see that being unsuccessful since I probably won't want to put it back in twists.



If you do wear your hair out that long, please make sure you detangle extremely well before washing. I didn't this past week and paid for it royally :-( but my twist out was all that!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 11, 2014)

gvin89 said:


> If you do wear your hair out that long, please make sure you detangle extremely well before washing. I didn't this past week and paid for it royally :-( but my twist out was all that!



Nah, I think I'm just going to untwist and thoroughly detangle Friday night and retwist on Saturday after washing and DC'ing. I don't think I want to tempt myself. I'm wearing twists as a safe workout style, so I don't want to have it out and then use my hair as an excuse to be lazy.
Everything is mental with me


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 12, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> MileHighDiva Large for me is like 12 - 15. Medium is 20 - 30. Small is over 30. You know I don't have much hair.



Froreal3

You don't get tangles from doing twists?  I tried a twist out last year and it was pretty, but tangle and SSK heaven compared to a braid out.  Difference is probably that you're only wearing the TO on the weekend and keeping the hair in the individual twists for the week.

In the near future, I'll try to do some twist and keep them twisted up and see, if I get the same result as last year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 12, 2014)

^^MileHighDiva I don't get too many tangles unless I wear a twist out from small twists. Aint nobody got time for that. The twists actually stretch my hair almost as well as a tension blow out or a rollerset.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 14, 2014)

Put my hair in 3 big braids, pinned them around my head and will keep them in for a few days. I have a "girl's day in" at my house tomorrow with a few girlfriends...and have to take my daughter to a beach party on Sunday. Kinda just need my hair up and out of the way. I'll just throw on a headband until I'm ready to take them down, then rock a braidout bun or something next week.


----------



## toaster (Mar 15, 2014)

I had fun wearing my hair out these last few days, but back to bunning I go.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Mini braids made a week today. I was supposed to have been deep conditioning but...no dc. Haaa, but it's okay. I think my co-washes will be a good fix until next week anyway. Not really much experimenting as of lately, but hoping to do more styles this week. I kinda wanna try out a bantu knot out on my mini braids and see how that turns out. *


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm a little over a week into my twists, and I don't think I want to wash them anymore. I washed twice after a hard workout, but I don't like how shrunken they've become. Does anyone know how to clean the scalp of sweat without wetting the hair? I've heard of people using Sea Breeze, but that seems pretty harsh. I'd need to use it 2-3 times per week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 16, 2014)

davisbr88 said:


> I'm a little over a week into my twists, and I don't think I want to wash them anymore. I washed twice after a hard workout, but I don't like how shrunken they've become. Does anyone know how to clean the scalp of sweat without wetting the hair? I've heard of people using Sea Breeze, but that seems pretty harsh. I'd need to use it 2-3 times per week.



davisbr88 what about a dry shampoo? Most of them do have alcohol in them but if you are not gonna use it that often, then I think your hair wont fall out from using it. lol 

This is the one I have in my stash. Can't quite recommend it yet, cause I haven't used it but if it's anything like their leave in...it's a keeper.

Edited to add: I see you need to use something 2-3 times a week. Ummmm I would not recommend it for that purpose...personally I wouldn't use this more than once a week.


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

davisbr88 after you wash your twists try pinning them around your head with bobby pins and letting them dry like that. That will help stretch the twists out again.


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> davisbr88 after you wash your twists try pinning them around your head with bobby pins and letting them dry like that. That will help stretch the twists out again.



What she said....it works and so does big plaits


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2014)

toaster, can I be an unofficial participant next round. I plan to wear my hair in twists but will need to take them out every 3 to 4 days to DC?


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

faithVA You don't even have to ask! I plan on doing buns, buns, and more buns, through June so I can get as much growth as possible. Do you have a twist reggie planned or are you just going to experiment and see what works?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA You don't even have to ask! I plan on doing buns, buns, and more buns, through June so I can get as much growth as possible. Do you have a twist reggie planned or are you just going to experiment and see what works?



I do have to ask. Because if I was hosting the thread, I would have politely mentioned the rules  

I'm trying to find a regimen. I'm twist are sooo ugly and short right now, I hate to have to wear them but I really can't leave my hair out for more than 1/2 day without it completely drying out. So to start I will twist and set them on perm rods on the weekend and then cowash mid-week. Not sure how I am going to do it after I cowash since I won't have time to install a whole new set of twist.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally finished my twist and set them on perm rods. It takes about 2.5 hours which isn't too bad. Now I need to sit under the dryer for about 30 minutes. Maybe during the week I can get my time down to 2 hours.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 17, 2014)

toaster: I did that after my last wash, and it never dried 
Maybe I'm doing it wrong!


----------



## toaster (Mar 17, 2014)

davisbr88 

Oh no! I imagine it would take longer to dry that way. Maybe if you pin the twists around your head and then wrap a towel around your head that will soak up a lot of the extra water. Then perhaps it will dry over night? Are you opposed to sitting under a dryer to give the drying process a head start?


----------



## toaster (Mar 17, 2014)

My hair feels great! At longer lengths I have to up my protein usage from zero to once a month. The last time I grew my hair out I used cassia once a month. This time I'll be using medium protein conditioners. I used Jason biotin conditioner as a pre-treatment yesterday and it was wonderful. Will repurchase and use again.


----------



## toaster (Mar 17, 2014)

Fhrizzball I'm so sorry! I forgot to add your name to the challengers list so I didn't tag you in the "how's your hair coming along" post. I'll add you as soon as I get to my computer. 

So... how's your hair coming along?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 18, 2014)

I put in some flat twists in the front and regular two strand twists in the back. Then I braided the back up and tucked it in for a little bun.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 18, 2014)

toaster: well I usually get home late so I am washing as soon as I walk in the door around 8 but then I'm too tired/lazy to sit under the dryer. I will try the towel trick on Wednesday!


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 18, 2014)

I would like to join this challenge.  I normally wear my hair out in puffs....I need to limit that a bit and 3 days a week seems feasible. 

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? bunning, would like to experiment with wearing my twist.  Normally just use them as a means to air dry my hair. 

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Pineapple 

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? different style options

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? Not sure yet. 

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one). will do when I get home!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 18, 2014)

toaster said:


> @Fhrizzball I'm so sorry! I forgot to add your name to the challengers list so I didn't tag you in the "how's your hair coming along" post. I'll add you as soon as I get to my computer.
> 
> So... how's your hair coming along?


toaster

Lol quite all right. I'm still the same length as before but I think I’m just bad at judging MBL on me. My loose twists only lasted me 2 weeks or so but that may be because I did it on dirty hair. Taking them out was really easy though so I might just redo them again and be satisfied that they can't stay in long. I'm trying my hand with regular twists but my henna ends make them look stringy. I'm trying to resist cutting them though.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 18, 2014)

Joining in!  I have been in the challenge before, but I was wearing extension braids at the beginning of the year until just about recently.  I had to cut off 2" of my hair at the end of last year.  I decided not to use any direct heat on my hair after that, because even though I was only flat ironing once a year, my ends did not seem like they could handle the heat that it took to get them straightened.  I want to try roller setting as an alternative.  My hair is currently 13'' in the back and front and 15" on the sides.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? 

Medium twists and occasional buns

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 

I cowash and deep condition biweekly.  Every other cowash I oil rinse with my DC.  Every other month I shampoo my hair along with conditioning and DCing.  I detangle with my fingers while the DC is in, followed by one run through with a wide toothed comb after rinsing.  I let my hair drip dry a little before doing the LCO method.  I use water for my liquid, KCKT for my cream, and castor oil for the oil.  I twist about 8 large twists to stretch and air dry, and then either pinch and grab to make my medium twists or part my hair in squares to twist as I go along.  I LCO primarily on my ends every few days.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 

Color treated natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 

Growth, length retention, overall hair health

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? 

I will restyle my hair biweekly after wearing a twistout for 3 days.  It will primarily be styled in medium two strand twists or rope twists that are pinned up or bunned daily, alternating with buns with my loose hair.

6. Include Starting Pic.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 18, 2014)

The two sets of twists I've done for the month of March.  The second set will turn into a twistout on the 28th.


----------



## toaster (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome jesusislove1526! I love your pictures!

Glad to have you charmtreese! Your signature picture is lovely.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm seriously thinking about rejoining this challenge.  This year is APL or bust!  I started working out again so twists are the easiest protective style for me.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just cowashed my hair with ApHogee 2-min and wrapped it up. Going to cover with a towel for a little while and check it after 12 hrs since that is usually how much time elapses between night washing and morning take-down. I really hope this works!


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 20, 2014)

toaster said:


> Welcome jesusislove1526! I love your pictures!
> 
> Glad to have you charmtreese! Your signature picture is lovely.



Thanks toaster!

Your my new hair inspiration, Im on a mission to grow my hair using buns!


----------



## toaster (Mar 20, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Thanks toaster!  Your my new hair inspiration, Im on a mission to grow my hair using buns!





We're going to grow long hair together, I'm sure of it!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 21, 2014)

Towel trick worked! Yay!
Thanks toaster!


----------



## toaster (Mar 21, 2014)

davisbr88 said:


> Towel trick worked! Yay!
> Thanks toaster!



Glad I could help!


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 21, 2014)

*Trimmed on the 19th for the Spring Equinox. Whether it works or not my ends feel rejuvenated and fresh! Only took off like 1/4 of an inch and probably less on others.*


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

December 19 - March 23 length check.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 23, 2014)

Used My Honey Child Buttery Soy to twist my hair up. Medium twists with braided roots. Of course they are pulled back into a tiny bun. Will probably wear a twist out on Saturday. Then wash, rinse, and repeat on Sunday.

toaster Lookin good! Nice progress.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 24, 2014)

I did my first sucessful tuck and roll today. Apparently I was using the worst kinds of hair pins. After using the reinforced ones that Sally's have (The ones in the nifty container) it was a breeze. I thought I just couldn't understand the working of using hair pins as they would get bent out of shape and whatnot but turns out I wasn't using strong enough ones. 

Also I did a fully combed out twist out the other day and I got tons of compliments. If it wasn't for the fact that it's a lot of manipulation and seems to tangle and dry out first, it would be my go to out style as I seem to be in a fluffy hair stage as of late. Also I'm loving paddle brushes to detangle way more than wide tooth combs and denman brushes even. 

Sorry for the rambling just having a good hair day for once. Also what kind of hair toys are you guys wearing with your buns? Mine always look so plain to me. I'm thinking of trying may hand at Naptural85's wire headband DIY. I fail at DIY's though so I'm not if mine will turn out as expected


----------



## toaster (Mar 24, 2014)

My buns are pretty plain now but I used to use flexi 8's and hair forks from etsy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am loving these deluxe Goody Spin Pins. They have a cute little flower on the end of them and seem more durable than the regular spin pins.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Mar 27, 2014)

Now that I've been in twists I can see the wispy ends I have in a couple of areas.  Last night I just went and snipped those ends off.  Looks so much better. Fortunately, I can hide those in my updos.  I'm going to do a better job of babying my ends, drinking water, and taking my supplements.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 27, 2014)

toaster said:


> December 19 - March 23 length check.
> 
> View attachment 251405



That's some great growth!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2014)

Still trucking along ladies! This past wash, I didn't  even wear my hair out once...which is unusual for me. I just really didn't feel like being bothered as I've been having a lot of lower back pain.  I washed last Tues or Wednesday (can't remember) and roller set, threw it in a bantu bun for a few days, and it's been in 2 Goddess braids since then. I'll wash next week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2014)

Oopsie, forgot to mention that I did use some Kanekalon braiding hair in those braids (which is a no-no for this challenge) but it helps the style last longer.


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2014)

Glad everyone is doing well! I'm probably not the best challenge leader because I think if you need to adjust some of the rules to ensure your hair is growing then so be it. As long as the twisting/braiding/bunning is beneficial for you and your hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2014)

toaster said:


> Glad everyone is doing well! I'm probably not the best challenge leader because I think if you need to adjust some of the rules to ensure your hair is growing than so be it. As long as the twisting/braiding/bunning is beneficial for you and your hair.



Cool beans...cause these goddess braids with the extra hair is so easy for me! Woot woot


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 28, 2014)

I've been wearing a twistout for 2 days, and now I am ready to put my twists back in.  Cowashing day tomorrow, along with a DC/oil rinse.  I may try twisting with wet hair this time around.  I know that it's more shrinkage, but it has been a long time since I have done that.  I think I am missing my braided roots as well, so I am going to do those too.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 29, 2014)

toaster, your hair looks so much thicker now than it did in December!  Great job!!!

I wish that I either straightened my hair in January, or twisted my hair this time.  I will straighten my hair next time to keep it consistent.    Here goes:


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 29, 2014)

About to put in a new set of twists today! So excited to know they can last so long!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 29, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Still trucking along ladies! This past wash, I didn't  even wear my hair out once...which is unusual for me. I just really didn't feel like being bothered as I've been having a lot of lower back pain.  I washed last Tues or Wednesday (can't remember) and roller set, threw it in a bantu bun for a few days, and it's been in 2 Goddess braids since then. I'll wash next week.



My hair is in that style now except with Marley hair and flat twists. Also I can't for the life of me flatwist with extension hair so I just add to to my ends for more protection.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 29, 2014)

Fhrizzball said:


> My hair is in that style now except with Marley hair and flat twists. Also I can't for the life of me flatwist with extension hair so I just add to to my ends for more protection.



My extension hair starts right at my ears. I can't add it to the beginning of the braid without getting that lump but I can if I go down midway. I'm going to keep practicing until I can though. lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 29, 2014)

Just put in a new set of twists. These took almost twice as long at 4.5 hours but I made them smaller and more uniform. Plus, I took great care to make sure my parts were really clean because I had a lot of loose hair that got pulled into my twists in my last set because I was being careless. It made take-down and detangling pretty hellish.
I am hoping these will last 6 weeks, and I am thinking I may not wash them since they're so small.
I like the length the smaller size gives me, too!


----------



## yodie (Mar 29, 2014)

Ladies, my ends tend to break off about three months into wearing a twist out. I don't wear a twist out every day though. Other days I leave it twisted. My ends prefer oil. Butters don't work as well after awhile. Regardless of what I use, my ends always seem to dry and break. 

How do you ladies wear twist out styles (wash and not straighten your hair) and still preserve your ends?


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 29, 2014)

I've noticed that my hair is a tad thinner in the back.  Initially I thought that it came from the stylist who trimmed my hair, maybe she she trimmed too much, but with my hair straight I can see that isn't the case.  The other likely suspects are the GHE and wet bunning.  

I read through some old posts and women who wet bun experienced breaking and thinning.  I am going back to my braids solely, and see how that works.  My hair was actually thickening nicely before I got grown and started messing with it.  

Decided to shampoo and DC this evening and put in plaits.  It will be plaits for the week.


----------



## toaster (Mar 29, 2014)

yodie: I don't wear twist outs (ever, really) but if your hair is breaking off due to wearing them it may be time to try a different style as opposed to trying to force them to work. Hopefully the other ladies will give suggestions.

prettybyrd Sorry about the thinning, but it sounds like you have a plan to get your hair back to 100%


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 29, 2014)

toaster said:


> yodie: I don't wear twist outs (ever, really) but if your hair is breaking off due to wearing them it may be time to try a different style as opposed to trying to force them to work. Hopefully the other ladies will give suggestions.
> 
> prettybyrd Sorry about the thinning, but it sounds like you have a plan to get your hair back to 100%




Thank you, @toaster.  Girl, I will be working hard this quarter to retain and baby my scalp.  I'm so glad that I caught the problem before it got bad.  Lesson learned!  I think that I will return to buns at some point, but they won't be wet, and I will be moving the bun around - like I should've done anyway - and it won't be anytime soon .


----------



## DoDo (Mar 30, 2014)

I have been wearing a set of twists for the past week or so. I have to get better about moisturizing. I only do it twice a week maybe.

I want to get back to a rate of once a day. I bantu knot the ends of my twists in order to protect my ends and y'all I feel as if I have found the solution to ssks and tangling at my ends! 

My ends are staying stretched and my hair is staying protected. My hair is still moisturized too but I like it when it feels extra soft.

Protective styling for the win!  I am staying on this bus 'till hip length ! 

I have avoided the setback struggle bus for 2.5 years. Let's hope I keep cruising along 'till hip.


----------



## yodie (Mar 30, 2014)

toaster, I stopped, straightened my hair and now I'm wearing it up. I had to trim about two inches and now I plan on covering my hair for the next three months to let it rest. I think my ends prefer to be straightened. I need to learn how to use curlformers. 

What protective style do you wear?


----------



## toaster (Mar 30, 2014)

yodie I've been stretching my hair with roller sets and then bunning. I used to wet bun (have one right now in fact) and never had any troubles with it, but I prefer the look of a straighter bun.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 30, 2014)

prettybyrd said:


> I've noticed that my hair is a tad thinner in the back. Initially I thought that it came from the stylist who trimmed my hair, maybe she she trimmed too much, but with my hair straight I can see that isn't the case. *The other likely suspects are the GHE and wet bunning. *
> 
> *I read through some old posts and women who wet bun experienced breaking and thinning. I am going back to my braids solely, and see how that works. My hair was actually thickening nicely before I got grown and started messing with it. *
> 
> Decided to shampoo and DC this evening and put in plaits. It will be plaits for the week.


 
I swear by bunning! In fact it was the only PS that got me to my goal before I cut it. What worked for me was using a banana clip. It doesn't take your hair out AT ALL! I also did not wet bun but damp bun. Sometimes it isn't the problem with a certain PS as it is with the technique.  

Anyhoo, I am in this bunning challenge. I plan to wear it all spring and summer.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 30, 2014)

My new set of twists with braided roots.  I did them while my hair was damp to see if the step of stretching them with larger twists or banding was easier or not.  I know now that even though it takes longer, air drying in the twists or banding works better for me because it was more difficult with sectioning my hair all at once while it was damp.  Also just separating the hair to part  was a lot more difficult somewhat wet than it was when it was air dried previously.  I don't want to damage my ends, so lesson learned.  I think I spent almost as much time parting as I did twisting this time around.


----------



## yodie (Mar 30, 2014)

Your twists are beautiful.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 30, 2014)

RegaLady said:


> I swear by bunning! In fact it was the only PS that got me to my goal before I cut it. What worked for me was using a banana clip. It doesn't take your hair out AT ALL! I also did not wet bun but damp bun. Sometimes it isn't the problem with a certain PS as it is with the technique.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am in this bunning challenge. I plan to wear it all spring and summer.



Now that's a great idea.  I didn't even think about using the banana clip.  

I admit, it was my method, and not the PS that caused my problems.  I didn't mean to imply that wet bunning was bad.  I should not have been wet bunning and not moving the bun around.

It was a thread about a woman wet bunning to great lengths that prompted me to give it a try, so I know it is possible to grow hair long with wet buns.  But in the future, should I try it, and I probably will, I'll just use your recommendations for doing it on damp hair with the clip.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 2, 2014)

Pouring down raining today and according to the forecast, it's gonna be this way until Saturday. Threw in a halo/crown braid for the next few days. Oh April Showers!


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 4, 2014)

Are there any finger detanglers in here?
After my last twist take-down, I used a comb and brush and really don't want to use one this time around (even though that's not for another 5 weeks... don't judge lol). Has anyone been successful in finger detangling after a protective style?


----------



## Tibbar (Apr 6, 2014)

davisbr88 said:


> Are there any finger detanglers in here?
> After my last twist take-down, I used a comb and brush and really don't want to use one this time around (even though that's not for another 5 weeks... don't judge lol). Has anyone been successful in finger detangling after a protective style?



davisbr88:


Me!  I usually finger detangle after I take out my twists, and it works pretty well for me.  I have to do it in small sections though, about 3 - 4 twists at a time and then I either clip it out of the way or braid it, I can't leave it loose while I am working with the rest of my hair or else it becomes a tangled mess!


----------



## Tibbar (Apr 6, 2014)

Just posting to update for end of first quarter.  I wore a puff about a week ago and took a picture and when I compared it to a puff from last June, I was surprised by the difference in size because my hair never seems like the length changes. 

I will continue to wear twists because they are easy, and I'm lazy
yup!

June 2013 puff





March 2014 puff





usual curled twists:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 7, 2014)

Braided style for the week. The style I originally wanted required leaving some hair out at the top, but I really wanted something with all my hair tucked away so I can just spritz and go.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Tibbar! I will definitely be finger detangling from now on.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Washed my hair last night. I'm about to do some large twists in my hair into a bun.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

I finally stopped playing around and have committed to wearing flat twist for all of April and hopefully through the end of June. I will wait until the end of April though to commit to May.

I plan on just wearing this same style for April and redoing it on wash day. Hopefully by the end of April I will have some increased length to allow me to wear a different style. I will be doing my hair twice a week Wednesday/Sunday or Thursday/Monday for now.


----------



## toaster (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome updates ladies! Even after a disaster wash day yesterday I have a soft, moisturized, and semi stretched bun that will last the week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hair for the week.







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## ronie (Apr 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hair for the week.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


Pretty. Is that a bun with flat twisted sides?
I need to learn to flat twist.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 10, 2014)

Just popping in to say that I love what I see.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I finally stopped playing around and have committed to wearing flat twist for all of April and hopefully through the end of June. I will wait until the end of April though to commit to May.  I plan on just wearing this same style for April and redoing it on wash day. Hopefully by the end of April I will have some increased length to allow me to wear a different style. I will be doing my hair twice a week Wednesday/Sunday or Thursday/Monday for now.



Looks great! Flat twisting is something I have yet to master. I would love to do some flat twists and an updo like this once my hair has been stretched from a roller set. I have so many styles in my style lookbook to try. lol

Edited to add: And like you, I have committed to staying braided up (well after washing and roller setting every 2 weeks) until Fall. My sister will be here next month to help me with the new baby so I'll have her install some jumbo or regular sized senegalese twists.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 10, 2014)

ronie said:


> Pretty. Is that a bun with flat twisted sides?
> I need to learn to flat twist.



ronie. Yes ma'am. The sides are flat twisted. The front is a few medium sized two strand twists pinned back. 

lulu97 What type of hair did you use for that? That looks awesome.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Looks great! Flat twisting is something I have yet to master. I would love to do some flat twists and an updo like this once my hair has been stretched from a roller set. I have so many styles in my style lookbook to try. lol
> 
> Edited to add: And like you, I have committed to staying braided up (well after washing and roller setting every 2 weeks) until Fall. My sister will be here next month to help me with the new baby so I'll have her install some jumbo or regular sized senegalese twists.



After you are all settled in and the baby is sleeping through the night, just practice with one flat twist along the front and across one side and put the rest in a bun. Just practicing with one will give you enough practice to start to add additional twists on. I never recommend trying to do the entire head when getting started. It just takes too long.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ronie. Yes ma'am. The sides are flat twisted. The front is a few medium sized two strand twists pinned back.  lulu97 What type of hair did you use for that? That looks awesome.



Froreal3 In my last post were 2 pictures I found through google. (Flat twists/updo) I can't take the credit for that lushness. lol


----------



## toaster (Apr 10, 2014)

lulu97 Froreal3

I might be wrong but I think those pictures are of longhairdontcare2011's hair. She just passed away yesterday.

Beautiful hair in this thread!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> lulu97 Froreal3  I might be wrong but I think those pictures are of longhairdontcare2011's hair. She just passed away yesterday.  Beautiful hair in this thread!!



Oh no! May she rest on in sweet everlasting peace. No doubt she's in a much better place.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 12, 2014)

Just removed 32 twists.  Will wear the twist out tomorrow for style, during the day, before beginning my biweekly regimen.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2014)

I have never been so excited for wash day as I am today. Going to go to brunch and work out first!

I discovered that putting my hair in two braids (not French braids) gives me good definition on the bottom but not close the scalp. I think next weekend I'll do four braids to get a nice braid out on roller set hair. For the rest of the week I'll be bunning as usual.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

Staying in flat twists during April has been easier than I expected. Even though I am cleansing twice a week, deciding to keep the same style for the entire month has helped me stick with it. Each time I put it up I get faster at parting and twisting. 

I think I will keep the same style throughout May as well since I'm not seeing much growth or retention.


----------



## toaster (Apr 15, 2014)

faithVA

I'm worried that I'm not seeing as MUCH growth/retention that I saw the last time I was growing my hair out. I might be impatient, I can't tell. Will stick with my current regimen through my June length check, and then I'll re-evaluate.

I hope roller setting and bunning is working because it's much easier for me to do and style than cowashing and wet bunning every day.

We'll figure it out.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];19939213]faithVA
> 
> I'm worried that I'm not seeing as MUCH growth/retention that I saw the last time I was growing my hair out. I might be impatient, I can't tell. Will stick with my current regimen through my June length check, and then I'll re-evaluate.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry. Just keep doing what you are doing. I really think the weather and environmental changes have really impacted many of us more than we know. I think your hair will take off again.


----------



## toaster (Apr 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I wouldn't worry. Just keep doing what you are doing. I really think the weather and environmental changes have really impacted many of us more than we know. I think your hair will take off again.



Yeah, I'm giving my hair a break and focusing on skin care and makeup.  Why can't my focus be on working out and eating healthy??


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2014)

toaster said:


> Yeah, I'm giving my hair a break and focusing on skin care and makeup.  Why can't my focus be on working out and eating healthy??



toaster  Next year, I probably wont join any challenges on the hair side...it's like well all I do is roller set, style and protect so that's normal for me. Plus hair is gonna grow since that's what it does anyway right? lol When I got to a point where things were kinda on auto pilot, I shifted my focus elsewhere.

Do you like gardening or being outdoors?  Normally in the spring, I love being outside gardening and researching events in our area that will allow me to take in all the spring flowers and such. Even just taking a walk in my neighborhood looking at all the gardens. lol

Summer time normally leads in to hiking, lakes, beaches, swimming etc. (which can also be good health wise) This is the best time to get into other things besides hair. I like your idea of focusing on skin care. I'm starting to get into it as well...especially since I'm learning about new tips on how to stay looking young. lol

Fall/Winter I'm normally in interior design mode. I'll pick a room and spruce it up. Holidays are close so it's always an exciting time.


----------



## toaster (Apr 15, 2014)

lulu97

Yeah, I don't think I'll do many challenges either. I like updating in the DC or Oils threads so I can see what products other people are using, but I don't really change my product line up very often.

I do like being outside, and I am often hanging out with friends, planning picnics or parties, going to random events, etc. Hair has been something I have in common with my mom, aunt, sister, and friends so we can always chat about YouTube videos or products reviews and stuff like that. But they all wear makeup too so that can be our new thing!

I really need a new hobby that's inexpensive. Everything I get into I have to spend money. That's more of my problem than necessity. I love going to the gym and taking classes so now I'm convinced I need new gym shoes, gym clothes, and a better water bottle.

What I really need is a job. But I'll be working this summer which helps, and only one year of law school after that, so I can better fund my hobbies.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't posted in here in a while but I've been faithfully bunning my hair for about a month and a half now.  Tomorrow I'm doing a LC to see how much bunning and hair infinity has helped my growth/hair retention.  I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 17, 2014)

So I've been rocking a wet bun for the past month or so…

I've read in some threads that wet bunning is terrible for fine hair (which I have) but it is never explained why.  Anyone care to help me understand?  I personally haven't noticed any damage to my hair---as it always feels soft to the touch and moisturized--but I'm not sure if this will eventually cause damage…   Having soft hair…is that a bad thing?


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 17, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> So I've been rocking a wet bun for the past month or so…
> 
> I've read in some threads that wet bunning is terrible for fine hair (which I have) but it is never explained why.  Anyone care to help me understand?  I personally haven't noticed any damage to my hair---as it always feels soft to the touch and moisturized--but I'm not sure if this will eventually cause damage…   Having soft hair…is that a bad thing?



I wet bunned an entire summer once and my hair felt amazing the entire time and grew like a weed, but then I ended up with a lot of midshaft and regular splits. I think it was as a result of a few things: hydral fatigue from washing everyday, never letting my hair dry, daily manipulation to put it in a bun, and overstretching my hair beyond its normal point of elasticity since I was manipulating it while wet. My wet buns were always larger than my dry buns.
There is probably a way to combat some of those things - maybe using a lot more protein, but I don't take chances anymore.


----------



## DigitalRain (Apr 17, 2014)

Still Twisted, lol.  I'm wearing twists I did this past Sunday, I'm hoping they will last another week.


----------



## toaster (Apr 17, 2014)

Jace032000

I don't have fine hair, but when I was transitioning and daily cowashing and wet bunning I would use a moisture conditioner for 2 days, and the a light protein conditioner for 1 day, to make sure I wasn't over moisturizing. 

Once I became fully natural, a once a month cassia treatment was enough for my hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey ladies. I haven't checked in in a while, but I'm still bunning 90% of the time. I've been wearing twist out buns mostly, and using rollers to stretch the ends. The last time I straightened, I didn't notice very many SSKs, so I was happy about that. 

I've made some length progress too. Still not HL, but almost. I'm just sticking with my simple regimen and it's working.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 18, 2014)

I am wearing a twisted bang and a ponytail with twisted ends.


----------



## Tibbar (Apr 23, 2014)

Just checking in.  Washed my hair last night and put in about 8 braids intending to wear a twistout today.  I slathered my hair in this homemade Ecostyler custard I threw together.  (pink Ecostyler gel, JBCO, HH Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa, HH Moisture Riser)  I was aiming for more definition in my twistout.....  My hair was still wet this morning (really damp) and I washed it about 7:00 pm, sat with a T-shirt on my head for about an hour before I braided it (damp).  It was not that wet when I went to bed, but it was about the same level of dampness when I woke up.  Ended up bobby pinning the braids to my head and putting 2 headbands on.  

I know I went to work looking a hot mess...  My co-workers know not to say anything to me about hair, and my students think I'm crazy anyway so they do NOT mention my hair to me.   

One student said something "jokingly" about my hair in September  ----  
none of them have repeated that mistake.....  


I am guessing that the goo I put in my hair is what kept it so damp??  I'm trying to figure out what I am going to do to my hair tonight to get it ready for tomorrow.  I have a lot of grading to get done so it might be 'hot mess hair part two' tomorrow....


----------



## toaster (Apr 23, 2014)

Tibbar

Your eco-custard sounds super moisturizing, but it's probably what kept your hair so moist. Maybe you could apply less product and try again? Or maybe mix the gel with only one other product? I really have no idea, just throwing things out there.

I've been trying to speed up my drying process when I rollerset. I bought some ear protectors so my ears don't burn, but my scalp will have to get used to the higher heat. I also used less product to set, but sat under the steamer for the full hour (I usually get up after 30 minutes) so my hair was super moisturized form my DC. I find that if I really get my hair feeling good at that step (when I can rinse out the loads of product and oil on my hair) I can use less during the styling routine.


----------



## toaster (Apr 23, 2014)

I just organized my "hair cabinet" underneath the sink and I want to cry.

I really have found the products that work well with my hair and regimen, but looking at the products I bought, used once or twice, and don't have a use for in the foreseeable future makes me want ALL of my money back.

I need a shampoo, DC, protein DC, conditioner (or leave-in, they're interchangeable for me), oil, moisturizer, and butter. That's it. And I've found products in all those categories that I love, are readily available on the ground (except my moisturizer and butter), and work for my hair and budget.

But what about all these other products?! Some have never been opened (I have a tendency to buy multiples) and others are half used. I'll see what I can send to my mom/sister, donate, or what has to be trashed. I just don't want them in my house anymore. Maybe I can put them on the exchange forum? Just need to pay for shipping.

I feel better about my regimen. I was so anxious for my hair to grow out again that I was trying any and everything. Now that's it's reached a length where I can handle it and I know it's growing, a lot of that stuff can go out the window. I will continue with Hairfinity at least through the end of the year because I don't find them a bother to take and I think they help with my overall hair health.


----------



## Tibbar (Apr 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> @Tibbar
> 
> Your eco-custard sounds super moisturizing, but it's probably what kept your hair so moist. Maybe you could apply less product and try again? Or maybe mix the gel with only one other product? I really have no idea, just throwing things out there.



toaster
I think you are right about the custard keeping my hair wet.  I actually unbraided my hair tonight and it was STILL damp!  I've never had that happen before.  I split each of the braids into 3 quick twists.  Much larger than I usually do but they will work for tomorrow and Friday.  I may re-do my hair this weekend.  There was a lot of definition in my semi-braidout even though my hair was still wet, so I think this custard I concocted may work for me.



toaster said:


> I just organized my "hair cabinet" underneath the sink and I want to cry.
> 
> I really have found the products that work well with my hair and regimen, but looking at the products I bought, used once or twice, and don't have a use for in the foreseeable future makes me want ALL of my money back.
> 
> ...



Hey see if you can get back at least some of your money for them, why give them away??


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been doing really well for the last couple of weeks with keeping my hair in twist and buns.  I've only worn my puff like twice! Here are some of the styles I've been rocking.


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 24, 2014)

Been wearing a twist out all week. I've also been moisturizing and sealing nightly.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2014)

toaster said:


> I just organized my "hair cabinet" underneath the sink and I want to cry.
> 
> I really have found the products that work well with my hair and regimen, but looking at the products I bought, used once or twice, and don't have a use for in the foreseeable future makes me want ALL of my money back.
> 
> ...



You should put them on the exchange board first and then give away what you can't sell. Don't just ask for shipping either. Set a real price. Check out EnExitStage's post. That will give you an idea of some ways to sell it.

You can use the money you make to stock up on your staples.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2014)

toaster said:


> I just organized my "hair cabinet" underneath the sink and I want to cry.
> 
> I really have found the products that work well with my hair and regimen, but looking at the products I bought, used once or twice, and don't have a use for in the foreseeable future makes me want ALL of my money back.
> 
> ...



I agree with some of the other Ladies about selling the un-opened and even some open ones on the exchange forum. You can also donate some to a women's center if you have one around you. We have this place downtown called Rachel's Closet/Rachel's Women Center where they encourage you to donate hair stuff, women's clothes, personal hygeine items etc. My daughter and I donate a few times a year. Speaking of which I have a few boxes of stuff in my garage that I need to drop off before the baby comes. lol

If you have conditioners, you can use those up as pre-poo's.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2014)

Currently doing an all day pre-shampoo treatment. Tonight I will clarify then do a medium protein treatment and an overnight deep condition in preperation for my salon visit this weekend. I had plans on getting a style to last 2 weeks but decided on getting some cornrows with extensions instead. My hair and I are going on a super vacation for about 5-6 months or pretty much towards late fall. I'll be taking the cornrows out in 6-8 weeks, do a hard protein treatment and let it rest in buns for a month, then getting some senegalese twists installed for 10-12 weeks. I'll be back with pics this weekend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2014)

Braided style for the next 6-8 weeks or however long I can keep these babies in. She used maybe 1/2 pack of braiding hair as I wanted them as light as possible. Most of this is my hair y'all! *Giggles*


----------



## toaster (Apr 27, 2014)

lulu97

Beautiful! You barely look pregnant from the back! Excited for your hair and new family addition.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks really good lulu97 and charmtreese! 

toaster you definitely need to sell those products. Trust me, someone will buy 'em.

As for me. I've been doing really lazy styles. Usually putting my hair up in two large braids or large twists. Today I did a protein treatment, dced, tension blowdried and did some small flat twists in the front going back into a bun. Will rock this for a week or two  (if the flat twists still look decent).


----------



## toaster (Apr 27, 2014)

Froreal3

I promised myself I would learn to flat twist by the end of June. I haven't even attempted one. I will try this week sometime for sure, because they always make such cute styles.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

I have been doing my hair twice a week to keep my scalp hydrated, but I have worn the same style for the entire month of April. It has paid off. 

First, it keeps things simple so I don't have to think about how I'm going to style my hair so it takes me less time. 

I've also gotten faster since I'm doing the same thing each time. 

The flat twist have also been a style that allow me to wash 2x a week because I can fit it into my schedule. 

My hair is up and away so I just have to spritz and not stress over it.

It keeps my damaged ends tucked in so they aren't drying out between washes.

With my shrinkage it is really hard to tell whether my hair has grown and retained or not and how much. However by wearing the same style for a month I know I have retained. At the beginning of April the twist in the back did not and could not meet the twist in the front not matter what I did. Last night I was able to gather all the twist in the center to band them together. Still a struggle but it's possible. 

I will be repeating the exact same thing for May.  This is my version of hiding my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

Looked at my beginning picture. It's pretty much the same style, I'm just making my twist bigger now.








*ME*


I will probably wear it like the above until it is long enough to wear it like the pic below. I need a few more inches to even get close to pinning it like this.


*NOT ME*


----------



## toaster (Apr 30, 2014)

faithVA  That is gorgeous! I love the way it looks from the back. You have skills and I'm so glad you're retaining length. It's nice when you can do something you were unable to do before.

Eta: I mean in the pics when you're showing us the side/back view. It's pretty! The picture of the style you're hoping to achieve is gorgeous as well!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];20013409]faithVA
> 
> That is gorgeous! I love the way it looks from the back. You have skills and I'm so glad you're retaining length. It's nice when you can do something you were unable to do before.



 The gorgeous one from the back isn't mine. It is what I'm shooting for. My hair isn't long enough for that one just yet. 

But I am working on my skills.  Hopefully as it gets longer it will be easier.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA  That is gorgeous! I love the way it looks from the back. You have skills and I'm so glad you're retaining length. It's nice when you can do something you were unable to do before.
> 
> Eta: I mean in the pics when you're showing us the side/back view. It's pretty! The picture of the style you're hoping to achieve is gorgeous as well!



We were typing at the same time  I'm too lazy to take pics of the back of my head  I have this new fancy phone and my pictures still suck.


----------



## toaster (Apr 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> The gorgeous one from the back isn't mine. It is what I'm shooting for. My hair isn't long enough for that one just yet.  But I am working on my skills.  Hopefully as it gets longer it will be easier.



I'm just trying to accomplish two flat twists straight back, so I think yours are so pretty! Angles make it look so fancy. Ha.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm just trying to accomplish two flat twists straight back, so I think yours are so pretty! Angles make it look so fancy. Ha.



Thank You. 

Just start with something small. When you do your rollerset, just do two small flat twists on the side. Just practice with those two. Or try doing a flat twists on one side going back and put the rest in a bun. I practice different things on one section of my hair for months before I try to do it. I'm doing that with cornrowing.

The hardest part about flat twisting is being patient enough to fix the parts. Last night I was like, hmph, that's straight enough. 

You have enough hair and its long enough to do some fabulous flat twists styles


----------



## meka72 (Apr 30, 2014)

Your hair looks good! I can't even do that with my TTWWA. Lol. Like I've said before, you really are inspiring. 



faithVA said:


> Looked at my beginning picture. It's pretty much the same style, I'm just making my twist bigger now.
> 
> ME
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Your hair looks good! I can't even do that with my TTWWA. Lol. Like I've said before, you really are inspiring.



Aw thank you meka72.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2014)

I'm 1 week into my scalp braids and life has been easy peezy. I've been spritzing them every 2-3 days with my rosewater/glycerin spray and my scalp and hair feels great. If anyone is having issues with moisture, I would highly recommend this stuff. I gotta go back to Whole Foods and pick up a few more bottles!

In other news: I wanted my daughter to oil my scalp with coconut oil and she went to open the jar and it slipped out of her hand and spilled all over the floor. It has been so hot in my house so yes it was liquified. Crap!!!! So sometime this week, I'm going to go to Walgreens or Target and pick up some Shea moisture elixir spray. I used to loooooove that stuff...bonus is it's in a spray bottle so I can just spray it once a week and go. Coconut oil and I will not be friends again until I am back roller setting towards the end of the year. lol

Update: I found some argan oil in my body product stash so I just added it to my rosewater spray. No need to buy a new product now. woot woot


----------



## quirkydimples (May 4, 2014)

I wore my hair down several days last week and felt paranoid the whole time. Since figuring out how to bun without damaging my hair, I don't need to trim as frequently so I'm finally, finally seeing some progress. 

I wanted to wear my hair down and enjoy it a bit. Mission accomplished. Back to my buns.


----------



## toaster (May 8, 2014)

faithVA

I've been practicing my flat twists. As soon as they look like actual flat twists I'll post pictures


----------



## Rozlewis (May 8, 2014)

Been bunting this baby up for the last few weeks and plan to continue. Once they look half-way decent I will post pictures.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA
> 
> I've been practicing my flat twists. As soon as they look like actual flat twists I'll post pictures



You will get there. Just by practicing your fingers will get the hang of it.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 9, 2014)

Hair for the past week.











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## SweetlyCurly (May 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hair for the past week.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



That looks so cute!


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hair for the past week.
> 
> View attachment 259463
> 
> ...



I like it. Nice updo.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2014)

Sticking to flat twist on wash day is really working for me. And since it only takes me about an hour I don't have an issue taking them out in 3 or 4 days but they are also now lasting if I need to make it 5 days or more. 

PH balancing my spritz is also helping me retain moisture and doesn't cause my twist to frizz or look dull.

I don't have a big occasion until mid August. Let's see if I can keep my hair tucked away until then and maybe I will have a decent reveal in August. 

I still have 3 more weeks before I can change styles. The holiday weekend will be perfect timing.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 11, 2014)

2 weeks in my cornrows. I've been wearing them in a bun since it's been so hot here. Lessons I've learned so far: 

*I prefer argan oil over coconut oil. 

*I prefer cornrows over senegalese twists. They take less time to have installed and remove. I have better access to my scalp. Everybody and their momma are rocking senegalese twists so I'm kinda over them. 

*Speaking of scalp: Mine is getting a tad itchy so I'll be washing next weekend and saying a silent prayer that they don't frizz up to the point of no return. I want these babies to last at least 6 weeks!


----------



## toaster (May 11, 2014)

lulu97

Will you try washing with pantyhose on your head to prevent frizz?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 12, 2014)

toaster said:


> lulu97  Will you try washing with pantyhose on your head to prevent frizz?



toaster I will have to watch a few youtube tutorials on that technique as I've never done it.  I'll try anything to try and minimize frizz without neglecting my scalp. lol


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2014)

Hair for the week.







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## toaster (May 12, 2014)

We have similar style today Froreal3!

Here's my flat twist try for the day faithVA. I obviously need to work on my parting.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2014)

toaster said:


> We have similar style today Froreal3!
> 
> Here's my flat twist try for the day faithVA. I obviously need to work on my parting.
> 
> ...



That is good. It will get better. 

When I part, I put a finger where I want it to end and put the end of a rat tooth comb where I want it to start and I move the tip from start to end without lifting it up.


----------



## charmtreese (May 12, 2014)

My hair is in pinned up twist.  I've been wearing twist since Saturday.  Tomorrow - Thursday I will probably wear my twist out bun...and Friday I will more than likely wear a puff.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2014)

toaster said:


> We have similar style today Froreal3!
> 
> Here's my flat twist try for the day faithVA. I obviously need to work on my parting.
> 
> ...




Good first try! I use my fingers to part first, then I use the rattail comb to even it out.


----------



## toaster (May 12, 2014)

I really like how the hair looks when I take the flat twist down. Too bad that's maybe 1/12 of my whole head and it was done on freshly set hair. One day I'll work my way up to twisting my whole head.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 13, 2014)

Just used my It's a 10 dry shampoo & conditioner spray on my braids and Lawd what a relief! No more itchies, a decent enough clean scalp and my braids are so shiny and conditioned. I'll still wash within the next week and a half though. I've had this spray for months and today was my first time using it. Def a staple for when I have braids.


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2014)

Still sticking to the same style. Gaining just a little bit more length in the back which is making it easier to twist up the back. Also getting a chance to try out new products without worrying how my hair is going to look. Each week my twists are lasting a little bit longer. The misting twice a day is keeping it from drying out. So far so good.


----------



## toaster (May 13, 2014)

Alright ladies! Almost halfway through this "challenge" and everyone is starting to get in their groove. Excited for more updates throughout the rest of the year.


----------



## charmtreese (May 13, 2014)

Today's bun.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 13, 2014)

Charmtresse SO pretty! How'd you do it? I see one of those stretchy elastic comb thingies. Deets please.


----------



## charmtreese (May 13, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Charmtresse SO pretty! How'd you do it? I see one of those stretchy elastic comb thingies. Deets please.



Thanks froreal.

I'm using the hair zing...hair is going through the center of the hair zing to create a ponytail...then I pinned the hair forward.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 14, 2014)

The hairstyle for my sisters wedding is a protective style so I decided to leave it in for a while. It's a braided updo, I'm gonna try to stretch it for 4-6 weeks before taking it down.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 15, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> The hairstyle for my sisters wedding is a protective style so I decided to leave it in for a while. It's a braided updo, I'm gonna try to stretch it for 4-6 weeks before taking it down.



That's really pretty!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 15, 2014)

It's been almost 3 weeks so I had to wash my braids since my scalp was cussing me out. I washed 3 times with my Elucence shampoo, conditioned in the shower with HV Acai berry conditioner for about 5 minutes while I washed up for a little shot of protein. T-shirt dried while I got dressed. Added SM restorative conditioner as a leave in and a little Kinky Curly Custard on top to tame the frizzies. Put my scarf over it to let it finish drying. My scalp is singing praises and my hair is nice and soft. My braids still look good and I'm 100% sure I can make it 6-8 weeks in these...moreso 8 with the routine I've been doing so far.

**********************************************
*Moisturize every other day or as needed with moisture spray.

*2 week mark-It's a 10 dry shampoo and conditioner spray

*3 week mark- wash and condition

*Repeat until take down


----------



## Rozlewis (May 17, 2014)

I would like to join this challenge. I did my first somewhat successful twist-out today. I think I will be rocking twist-outs most of the summer. I had a hard time covering the part in the middle but i think I will avoid parting my hair in the middle next time.

1 What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? *My primary style is buns but I am going to go between buns and twist-outs this summer.*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *My maintenance regime will be to pineapple at night and when the twist-out gets old I will wear it in a bun.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Relaxed*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *I want to leave my hair alone. I want to achieve health, length, and thickness.*

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? *I will restyle my hair every 2 - 3 days.*

6. Include Starting Pic.  *Picture posted but it is not the best.*


----------



## Froreal3 (May 18, 2014)

Updo with twists pinned in the front











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (May 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Updo with twists pinned in the front  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



FroReal

It looks nice. We are going to Disney next week. I might have to try that.


----------



## toaster (May 18, 2014)

Welcome Rozlewis!

Your hair is very shiny and lush in your starting pic.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 18, 2014)

toaster said:


> Welcome Rozlewis!
> 
> Your hair is very shiny and lush in your starting pic.



toaster

Thanks! I am looking forward to perfecting this twist-out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 23, 2014)

At the half way mark with my braids. 4 weeks down and 4 to go. They are still holding up well. Been wearing them in one french braid.

So my due date came and went and I'm still pregnant!!!! I will be induced this Tuesday but praying the baby comes on his own before then. My birthday is this weekend and my family has bets floating around that he's gonna make his appearance on my birthday. Shoooot if he does, it will be the best birthday gift ever! lol

Edited to add pictures


----------



## toaster (May 23, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> At the half way mark with my braids. 4 weeks down and 4 to go. They are still holding up well. Been wearing them in one french braid.  So my due date came and went and I'm still pregnant!!!! I will be induced this Tuesday but praying the baby comes on his own before then. My birthday is this weekend and my family has bets floating around that he's gonna make his appearance on my birthday. Shoooot if he does, it will be the best birthday gift ever! lol  Edited to add pictures



Very nice! I know your baby is going to come right on time. That time being... whenever he's ready. Good luck!


----------



## nmartin20 (May 23, 2014)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? 
My primary styles will be twists and braids; however, I will attempt a bun. 

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 
I prepoo, wash my hair, deep condition(time various), set under my  steamer for 45 minutes, and style my hair weekly. Unless, imhave my hair in mini twists or mini braids. I normally refresh my hair once or twist per week using the LOC Method. 

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 
I am natural. 

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
Ongoing retention and healthy hair. I am working out and I don't want to do my hair daily. 

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? 
I normally wash and style my hair on Fridays or Sundays night. My hair will be in braids, twists as well twist out and braid outs. 

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one). 

I will post shortly.


----------



## nmartin20 (May 23, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> 1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? My primary styles will be twists and braids; however, I will attempt a bun.  2. What is your style maintenance regimen? I prepoo, wash my hair, deep condition(time various), set under my  steamer for 45 minutes, and style my hair weekly. Unless, imhave my hair in mini twists or mini braids. I normally refresh my hair once or twist per week using the LOC Method.  3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? I am natural.  4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Ongoing retention and healthy hair. I am working out and I don't want to do my hair daily.  5. When and how will you restyle your hair? I normally wash and style my hair on Fridays or Sundays night. My hair will be in braids, twists as well twist out and braid outs.  6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one).  I will post shortly.



My hair has been in these twists since last Friday. I am planning to unravel them tomorrow morning.


----------



## toaster (May 23, 2014)

Welcome nmartin20! Your twists are very cute, and your hair is so long!

  I'm still practicing my flat twists with a bun.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 24, 2014)

Bunning it while on vacation.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 24, 2014)

Still bunning. I just straightened for the first time in a couple of months and dusted my ends. I need to go back over them because I was in a hurry, but overall I didn't see many knots or splits. 

I'm just barely scraping HL. I'm going to try to alternate more between straight and curly styles. Wearing curly styles for too long is bad for my ends, but they're so easy and cute! I think I'm going to keep growing for the summer and then go get a trim in August or September to even things up a bit. I'll see how it looks by then. 

I also need to find a substitute DC since my beloved Silk Dreams is on hiatus. Probably should just go back to making my own.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 24, 2014)

Twists my sister did. I'll keep them in for a couple weeks.











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## nmartin20 (May 24, 2014)

toaster said:


> Welcome nmartin20! Your twists are very cute, and your hair is so long!  I'm still practicing my flat twists with a bun.



Thank you. Next month will be three years.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2014)

toaster said:


> Welcome nmartin20! Your twists are very cute, and your hair is so long!
> 
> I'm still practicing my flat twists with a bun.
> 
> View attachment 261863



Definitely seeing the progress


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Twists my sister did. I'll keep them in for a couple weeks.
> 
> View attachment 261995
> 
> ...



Go on with your sexy pose


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2014)

Switched from flat twists meeting at my crown to 8 flat twists, twisted over to my right side. This style is easier and faster. I'm going to try to stick with this through the end of July. Will take a pic this weekend to update.


----------



## nmartin20 (May 29, 2014)

After washing/deep conditioning/steaming my hair, I braided my hair in about 10-12 plaits. I will take them out tomorrow. I'm hoping I like my hair, because I used some new products from Darcy's B.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 1, 2014)

M&S with QB BRBC, QB OHHB, and GSO.  Air drying via five flat twist that I'll try to keep in till this weekend.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 1, 2014)

I did the LOC Method tonight. I spritzed my hair with water/juices and berries(L), Anita Grant's Monoi oil (O), and Hair dew(C). I placed my hair in two twists. I'm planning to keep my hair up until Wed or Thurs.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 1, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> I did the LOC Method tonight. I spritzed my hair with water/juices and berries(L), Anita Grant's Monoi oil (O), and Hair dew(C). I placed my hair in two twists. I'm planning to keep my hair up until Wed or Thurs.



Here are my twists


----------



## faithVA (Jun 2, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> Here are my twists



Nice, simple and elegant


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Nice, simple and elegant



Thank you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 4, 2014)

After almost 6 weeks in my cornrows, I'll be taking them down this weekend. They are still nice and moisturized but look a hot frizzy mess. I have a few appts next week and I don't wanna scare anybody. lol

I'll be pampering my hair by clarifying, doing a protein treatment and a nice steam session with an ultra moisturizing DC. For the next few weeks, I'll continue pampering it by washing/steaming every 7-10 days and wearing it in it's natural curly state then bunning.  I've already made my appt for next month to get more braids installed.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 4, 2014)

Last night, I washed/DC and set under my steamer for 45 minutes(used Shescentit's Banana  Brûlée MDC). Styled my hair with Oyin's Hair Dew, Shescentit's Juicy Berry Buttercream, and theirPapaya Curly Soufflé. I put my hair in about 8-10 twists. I'm planning to do an updo later today.


----------



## MissMariee (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been doing buns everyday for like the past month. My scalp hurts on my crown area from bunning so I'm trying banana clips hoping it'll hold a little looser.. This is that I came up with


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 9, 2014)

Still doing twists/twist outs. My bday is next Sunday so I need a different style but not blown out


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2014)

I have been in a puff since Tuesday of last week. Enough is enough. Will be putting it back into flat twist after I wash this evening.


----------



## toaster (Jun 9, 2014)

On Saturday I shampood, deep conditioned, and put in 8 twists with kinky curly knot today and curling custard. It took until this morning for them to be completely dry! I'm wearing a twist out bun until the weekend. Next weekend I will redo the process and sit under the dryer for at least an hour to speed up the process.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 9, 2014)

Flat twists coming soon!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 10, 2014)

Still bunning. I did a quick length check and found that I'm finally at hip length (yay!!). My hemline is a V, so the rest of the summer I'll be thickening up to a full U. I'm happy with my progress


----------



## toaster (Jun 10, 2014)

And we're so happy for you FoxxyLocs!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2014)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Still bunning. I did a quick length check and found that I'm finally at hip length (yay!!). My hemline is a V, so the rest of the summer I'll be thickening up to a full U. I'm happy with my progress



Fabulous. I know your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 10, 2014)

I think I cheated a bit.  But today I pulled my twist back in a ponytail and attached a bun I made with kinky twist hair...I think this will be my go to style when I don't want to take my twist down.   

Still loving this challenge!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is my bun from Sunday. I forgot to post it here.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 11, 2014)

These are pictures of my medium size twists. I would love to keep them about two weeks. You know; my twist do not last long. I use to do mini twist and I could keep them almost 3-4 weeks


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jun 11, 2014)

The set of small twists with braided roots I put in near the end of May.  They will be in for another 2 weeks if I can manage it.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 11, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> These are pictures of my medium size twists. I would love to keep them about two weeks. You know; my twist do not last long. I use to do mini twist and I could keep them almost 3-4 weeks



 Your twist look like mine.  What length are you?  My twist usually only last a week, but I normally take them down before the end of the week anyways.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 11, 2014)

Twist with bun.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 11, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Your twist look like mine.  What length are you?  My twist usually only last a week, but I normally take them down before the end of the week anyways.



My hair is almost armpit on the sides and near my bra-strap in the back. Yesterday marked 3 years since my BC.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 15, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Twist with bun.



So beautiful charmtreese. How did you do it?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 16, 2014)

Bunned up for the week. This bun was done on old flexi rod hair. I moisturized really well before putting it in as all I'll be doing is spritzing it and not taking it down until Friday. My edges/roots have started to revert from the flexi rod set but that's fine.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, I will go on and bump. I need tips to learn how to bun correctly!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Some styles. I'm wearing the 2nd one this week.
















Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jun 22, 2014)

prettybyrd 
faithVA
DigitalRain 
FoxxyLocs 
gvin89 
Tibbar 
DoDo
Kim0105
Froreal3
myfaithrising
lulu97
Mskraizy
davisbr88
jesusislove1526
charmtreese
Fhrizzball
Rozlewis
nmartin20

Hey ladies! Just wanted to do a quick check in as 2014 is almost halfway over!!! I'd love to hear how your twists/braids/bun regimen has been evolving and how (or if) you're going to finish the year strong.

As always pictures are NOT required, but welcomed!


----------



## toaster (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh! If I didn't tag you it's because I'm totally falling behind on my thread upkeep. Just two more weeks until I have more freedom, but please feel free to post and PM me if you're not on the "official challengers" list.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 22, 2014)

toaster

Thanks for the tag. I have been doing twists for a few days and then putting the twist into a bun. I think things are going well. In regard to growth I am not sure how much I have retained because I don't plan to flat iron until mid-August. I also don't have any recent bun pictures but I will be doing my hair on Tuesday and should have some fresh pictures to share.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey!

So, I've been bunning a lot more and my hair has thanked me by retaining length.    I do braid my hair from time to time.  This past week I wore braids more than I have in the past month, but I joined the summer bunning challenge, so I'm going to commit to it through the summer.  On my days off from that challenge I will be sporting french braids or halo twists - to coincide with this challenge.  

My hair is growing nicely, even after my most recent trim, longest layer is about 5 inches (probably less than that now I last measured at the end of May) from APL.


----------



## Tibbar (Jun 22, 2014)

toaster, 
Thanks for the tag.  I have continued with twists.  It is so much easier for me.  It has been working out well, I'm not sure if I've gained any length, because I have not straightened my hair in quite a while.  It feels / looks healthy though.

I may make a change in my routine for the summer, I have not decided yet.  I'm eyeing the summer bun challenge, or I may try out wash and goes.


----------



## DigitalRain (Jun 22, 2014)

I straightened my hair 2 weeks ago, its just touching my shoulders. Got a head full of conditioner and will be twisting between now and tomorrrow morning. I'll post a pic!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Style for the week.












Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 22, 2014)

@toaster

Thanks for tagging me. I blew out my hair this weekend and gave myself a trim. I tend to overtrim though so I won't be checking my length until the end of summer or something. Also doing a blowout from a curlformers set while tedious is the least amount of hassle ever. My end feel great and my hair doesn't feel dry from the blowout at all. I didn't even need to use much heat and blowing it out took no time at all. 

I just been bunning really more out of needing hair out of my face and from poofing up than anything. That and I don't care for how twists and twistouts look on me now. I ordered some hair toys so hopefully that spices up my hairstyles some. I flip flop betweent damp/wet bunning and doing stretched buns as I don't know which one works best for me really as detangling is still a pain for me. I got the much talked about Puff Cuff though and it's divine.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 22, 2014)

Just wanted to do a quick check in as 2014 is almost halfway over!!! I'd love to hear how your twists/braids/bun regimen has been evolving and how (or if) you're going to finish the year strong.  As always pictures are NOT required, but welcomed!

Didn't want to re-tag everyone so I just copied and pasted the question 

Still washing, dc'ing with steam and roller setting every 2 weeks as usual. I wear my hair out maybe 2-3 times within those 2 weeks but the bulk of my hair life is spent up, out of the way and protected. I'd say I've been in some form of braids around 75% of this year thus far. I do buns here and there but I really don't care for them that much. I have an appt. next month to get more cornrows installed at the braiding salon and as long as my money ain't acting funny, I'll be all up and through there. lol


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey ladies! I'm still bunning 95% of the time. I wear my hair down every now and then. Right now I really need to wash and DC, but I've been putting it off because I don't feel like it.

I think I'm going to do a flat twist out for the week instead of straightening. I really want twists but I know they'll cause a setback so I'm staying away from them. 

I've definitely had better retention this year since I've been keeping my hair stretched. If I stick to my regimen I'll be full HL in no time.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> prettybyrd
> faithVA
> DigitalRain
> FoxxyLocs
> ...



I'm not really fulfilling the rules of this challenge. I was initially washing and retwisting my hair twice a week to get my hair more hydrated. Recently I've been cowashing every other day or 3x a week. I do twist in between but not quite the same. The last time I tried to wear two strand twists for more than 4 days my ends dried out too much and I just couldn't keep them moisturized.

I will be doing the frequent cowashes and off and on twist at least through September. Maybe after that I will get back to this challenge.


----------



## melisandre (Jun 23, 2014)

I'd like to join this challenge, since I wear my hair in twists very often.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
Twists and buns.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
Wash and deep condition with steamer every week (or every other week), spritz daily (or every other day).

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural.

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Growth retention, fuller hair, healthy ends.

5. When and how will you restyle your hair?
I will retwist my hair at least once a month, but no more than once a week.

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one).
I will add a pic later today. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jun 23, 2014)

Welcome melisandre!!!

I will try to remember to add you to the first post when I'm on my desktop later today.


----------



## melisandre (Jun 24, 2014)

Here is my starting pic, taken this morning.



Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## DigitalRain (Jun 25, 2014)

Twisted this past Monday.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Did some medium sized twists yesterday. Will keep them in for a week.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 29, 2014)

Twists from Thursday will hopefully last until washday Friday!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jun 29, 2014)

Undoing and detangling those small twists with braided roots from 5/29 as I type using my conditioner/water/oil spritz.  I think I will clarify and DC before bunning a few days, then back into twists.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 30, 2014)

Bun with twist, I've been wearing my hair like this with and without scarfs/headbands.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 30, 2014)

My flexi rod set was on it's last leg so as soon as I got home today, I moisturized like a mad woman and did a double twist bun. I wont be taking this baby down until wash day Friday. For moisture, I'll just let the steam from when I shower each day take care of that for me.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 1, 2014)

*Womp. I've been hiding my hair mainly under beanies. I really don't remember the rules of this challenge. Sorry ladies, I've been going through waay too much to explain so updating here has been like last on priorities list. Sorry ladies.

On the downside, I've discovered my hair is having MAJOR breakage lately. I keep getting little broken strands popping off all the time. What did it was when I finally decided to style/moisturize my hair in the bathroom sink and it was a true eye opener. Little curly q's EVERYWHERE. I almost died. All on my shirt, all over the sink, I can't ever remember my hair being this bad...except the days before I started caring for my hair. =(

So what I've been doing lately is trying to moisturize by means of water, moisturizing conditioner, oil, and avocado butter. I've done it two days already and I'm already seeing a dramatic cutback on broken strands though I still lose a few every now and again. Ultimately, I want to lose NONE. I mean, cause I was just wondering how come I'm always around the same length every month when I've been bunning and braiding and wearing my beanie (WITH the satin bonnet) like mad. It just didn't make sense.

These days I do my hair in the bathroom with a bright shirt on so I can monitor the hairs that I'm losing. I think the moisturizing my ends daily is going to help me start growing and retaining again but I won't really know if it's working until I detangle on wash day. =/

And with that, I also trimmed off .5 an inch a few days ago. *rolling eyes* I'm doing a braid regimen seems like. I do my wash day, put in a braid set that will ultimately take two days to dry, and every day after I wash day I moisturize my ends by means of water/conditioner/oil/butter. This is my first week moisturizing daily, but I've been doing the braid regimen for about a month now. I'm hoping for a change in length and health come the end of July!

Sorry I've been away from you all. Hope that you all are doing well!*


----------



## nmartin20 (Jul 3, 2014)

Last week, I wore my hair in two twists and a bun in the back. I loved it!! I reached several complements! 

Last night,  I prepooed, washed, and deep conditioned my hair. I placed my hair in several medium size twists.


----------



## melisandre (Jul 3, 2014)

I've been wearing my mini twists for less than 2 weeks and they're pretty fuzzy. I'll probably redo the front this weekend.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jul 3, 2014)

Happy to see the updates! I hope everyone having hair worries is able to correct them quickly. 

I've been cowashing once a week, deep conditioning and detangling, and then putting my hair in 8 twists using knot today and the curling custard. One hour under the pibbs with the twists pinned around my head and they're dry!

I usually untwist and just wear my hair in a bun. Nightly I spray the air around my hair, apply coconut oil, cantu natural leave in, and seal with a butter. 

I feel like this regimen can get me through the summer.


----------



## toaster (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh! Here's my June length check. Tried to crop it at waist length so hopefully I make it by the end of the year.      

Same picture. Just tried to lighten it so it was easier to see.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Lc...I still need 2 or so inches to MBL. *sigh*





Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm been on and off this challenge all year!

But I'm back on!  This is week 3 of this set of small twists.  I will be washing them and redoing the perimeter of my head.  Want to get to 4 weeks with this set.

I'm determined to get to retain some growth this month before I flat iron at the beginning of August.


----------



## melisandre (Jul 7, 2014)

I ended up taking out the mini twists and wearing a twist out yesterday. My SO loved it.

SO: How'd you get that style?
Me: I just took out my twists.
SO: Cool. You put it in one style and all you have to do is take it out to get another.

Later that day...
SO (sleepy): I'm tempted to use your hair as a pillow.



Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 7, 2014)

Deep conditioning on dry hair, co-washing then bunning every 3 or so days. It's too hot for any other foolishness. This is a side messy curly bun I rocked today.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 8, 2014)

Still bunning. I've been wearing my hair straight for the past month or so. My ends are in good shape, although I'm out of my fave DC and I can tell the difference. I just ordered a bunch of DCs from another vendor, so hopefully I'll like them. 

I plan to keep the same regimen for the rest of the summer. I think I'll do a protein treatment before my next wash done I haven't done one in a while.


----------



## DigitalRain (Jul 8, 2014)

Finished installing braids today that I hope will last for a month. Not thinking that its been since last summer since I wore braids and my hair has grown, I cut my kanekalon hair too short. I probably will have replace a few to make it look decent for a month. I love braids, will post a pic soon.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Put in a new set of medium sized twists with braided roots. I have been wearing them in one big braid or rolled to the side secured with a banana clip.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 17, 2014)

My medium sized twist are barely hanging in there...if I'm not too tired, I will take them out tonight and wear a twist-out bun Tomorrow.  This challenge has been really helpful for me.  Before I started this challenge I was wearing my hair out in a puff pretty much all the time.  Even though I didn't notice any breakage from having my hair out, I believe that twisting and bunning will lead to better retention overall. My plan is to keep this up until I reach BSL!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm determined to keep my hair in twists until I flat iron at the beginning of August.

I've been trying to get to APL for the last few months but I had a setback where I cut about an inch of damage.  I've kinda gotten to a plateau that I'm determined to get over.  

I'm going to do a ACV rinse tonight and then redoing the twists next week.  Hopefully that set will last until the flat iron.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm dcing my twists right now. I will go back to wearing my twists for two weeks at a time. I will of course still shampoo and dc weekly in my twists. I will only finger detangle and wash my hair loose every two weeks when I take the twists down. My go to styles for my twists are just braided into one braid or bunning them. I hope to grow retain another 3 inches by December. MBL here I come!



charmtreese said:


> My medium sized twist are barely hanging in there...if I'm not too tired, I will take them out tonight and wear a twist-out bun Tomorrow.  This challenge has been really helpful for me.  Before I started this challenge I was wearing my hair out in a puff pretty much all the time.  Even though I didn't notice any breakage from having my hair out, I believe that twisting and bunning will lead to better retention overall. My plan is to keep this up until I reach BSL!



Wearing my hair in buns and twists updos has really helped my retention charmtreese.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 25, 2014)

Finally washed my hair. Still bunning. Thinking about getting some braids.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just took down my twists after two weeks.  I will wash my hair on Sunday,  then put in some more twists.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 25, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Just took down my twists after two weeks.  I will wash my hair on Sunday,  then put in some more twists.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Hey Froreal, 

Is your normal schedule every two weeks to redo your twist?  My twist don't seem to last beyond a week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 27, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Hey Froreal,
> 
> Is your normal schedule every two weeks to redo your twist?  My twist don't seem to last beyond a week.



charmtreese it is usually  every week.  I have been doing scalp massages and still washing them weekly,  so they  ended up a little more tangled and matted than I would like. If I weren't  doing these things I am sure they would have lasted better.



My new set of large twists. 















Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 27, 2014)

Did a twist out this week and put it up in a bun.


----------



## toaster (Jul 27, 2014)

Loving the updates ladies!

I've been conditioning (not really cowashing because I don't put the conditioner on my scalp) in the shower daily, t-shirt drying, and applying Cantu Naturals Leave in, sealing ends with SSI Seyani Butter, and bunning.

Once a week I cowash with HH Tealightfully clean conditioner, apply It's a 10 DC and coconut oil, detangle, DC, rinse, and repeat the t-shirt drying/moisturizing routine.

I'm loving it.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 27, 2014)

My twist for the week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 27, 2014)

^^charmtreese amazing. You have a lot of hurr!


----------



## Willow00 (Jul 27, 2014)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Twists usually put in a bun or updo.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Wrap twists in a silk scarf at night and redo bun or updo in the morning.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Longer hair and healthier ends.

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? I retwist hair every two weeks on my wash days. 

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one). Welp...that puts a monkey wrench in my wheel.*thinking, thinking, thinking*


----------



## toaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome Willow00!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 28, 2014)

Wash and retwisted my hair.  This will be my final set before I get a trim and flatiron.  I'll be getting a protein treatment and I so need one!  I haven't had my hair loose in over a month and I miss the fro.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 2, 2014)

Deep conditioned on dry hair overnight. 
Co-washed and did 2 Goddess braids leading into a twisted updo style. Will rock this until Wednesday when I can do a shampoo wash & flexi rod set.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yesterday was wash day.  
Will do some flat twists.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 7, 2014)

Took the twists out and got a trim and light flatiron. The sides are finally coming together.  I'll be back in twists once I wash again.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been doing buns from twist outs for the past month because I haven't had time to straighten. Hopefully my ends have survived. I'm going to try to straighten again maybe next week so that I can assess and trim.


----------



## toaster (Aug 10, 2014)

Daily cowashing gives my hair so much moisture. Once a week I cowash, DC, and thoroughly detangle, but it's the cowashing that's allowing my hair to flourish.

Still daily bunning.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm trying out some new things. If these things increase my moisture I will be back here to hang out with you ladies. In the past my twists have dried out in 3 days and don't respond to attempts to try to remoisturize without creating super frizz, wiry hair and tangles. So I end up washing every 3 to 4 days. But if I can find some techniques to work for my hair and at least extend my moisture to five days I can get back to this challenge and just washing and retwisting once a week.

Put in fresh twist last night. Let's see how they hold up through Thursday.


----------



## toaster (Aug 11, 2014)

Good luck faithVA! I hope your new techniques work.

Even though I condition my hair every day I remember roller setting my hair twice a week and I was SO happy when I got that down to once a week.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2014)

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];20431563]Good luck faithVA! I hope your new techniques work.
> 
> Even though I condition my hair every day I remember roller setting my hair twice a week and I was SO happy when I got that down to once a week.



Thank You. I am hoping to graduate from twist to rollersetting. I need to grow out the back of my hair though so I can put it up when the curls fail. Hopefully 4 months will be enough.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Style for the week. 
















Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 16, 2014)

My twist out for today.  Washing tomorrow and then back in twist!


----------



## nmartin20 (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't posted in a while. I continue to wash, deep condition/steam my hair weekly and place my hair in twists. After washing my hair yesterday, I placed my hair in medium size twists. I probably do a twist out Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 18, 2014)

Installing mini twists...hoping they'll lay for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 1, 2014)

Still bunning. Dusted my ends and they weren't too bad, just a few splits. Got some argan oil. I used to use it on my ends, but I ran out and never ordered anymore. I think I'm going to keep it as a staple. 

Next wash day will probably be next weekend.


----------



## toaster (Sep 1, 2014)

Haven't posted in the hair forum in a while but I'm still bunning bunning bunning.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still in my mini twists....redoing the edges


----------



## nmartin20 (Sep 2, 2014)

toaster said:


> Haven't posted in the hair forum in a while but I'm still bunning bunning bunning.



Same here but my hair are in twists for about 4-5 days


----------



## toaster (Sep 2, 2014)

Unofficial length check. End of June through today. Cropped the pictures at waist length.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2014)

Still in the challenge...well it's not really challenging since this has always been normal for me so I forget to update sometimes. Still roller setting then rocking a bun or french braid until wash day. I do take them down after 3 or 4 days to properly moisturize then put it right back up. I still enjoy wearing my hair down, so I'll throw in a flexi rod set too and wear it out for a few days then up in a pineapple so it can be freeeeeee. lol It's all about balance. 4 inches away from hip...man my hair has grown fast and I retained it all this year. Once I reach hip, I'll maintain there and start trimming off the rest of these relaxed ends.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2014)

toaster said:


> Unofficial length check. End of June through today. Cropped the pictures at waist length.



toaster That's what I'm talking about! We are both gonna be at hip soon. woot woot


----------



## toaster (Sep 2, 2014)

lulu97

Thanks lady! Your hair is gorgeous as always. 

I finally edited my signature as I haven't done a roller set in months. I'll probably throw them in during the cooler months, but for now I'll cowash and bun as usual.

My hair grows the most during the fall months so I'm hoping to retain every inch. I'll straighten my hair around October and see where I am then.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2014)

toaster said:


> lulu97  Thanks lady! Your hair is gorgeous as always.  I finally edited my signature as I haven't done a roller set in months. I'll probably throw them in during the cooler months, but for now I'll cowash and bun as usual.  My hair grows the most during the fall months so I'm hoping to retain every inch. I'll straighten my hair around October and see where I am then.



toaster Thanks Lady! I miss seeing your sets in the setting thread  
Every time I see perm rods, I think of you!!


----------



## DigitalRain (Sep 3, 2014)

Just washed my hair and its in 6-7 big twists till it dries to damp.Getting ready to twist again. I want to do a combo of flat and 2 strand twists.


----------



## DigitalRain (Sep 4, 2014)

I suck at parting my hair  This was my first time flat twisting so I should get better with time.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2014)

DigitalRain said:


> I suck at parting my hair  This was my first time flat twisting so I should get better with time.



It looks good and you will definitely get better.

Yes parting is a beast. If you learn any tricks please share.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 4, 2014)

DigitalRain said:


> I suck at parting my hair  This was my first time flat twisting so I should get better with time.



I think you did a great job.  I still haven't tried flat twisting my hair.


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 4, 2014)

DigitalRain

You did a great job. Do you have any pictures of the back?


----------



## DigitalRain (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been watching AfrikanHairGod on Youtube and this was one of the styles he did. I really like his videos he has tons of great protective styles, and he's a beast at parting hair lol


----------



## toaster (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm determined to wear my hair out more. And by more I mean ever. So tonight instead of bunning I put my hair in 8 twists (braided the roots) and I'm under the dryer to give them a head start before I sleep in my twists.

I started out under my Pibbs but I'm under my soft bonnet dryer now. I think because I can push my twists underneath the bonnet this might be more effective than a stand up dryer. And I can sit on the couch.


----------



## nmartin20 (Sep 16, 2014)

Placed my hair in medium size twists Sunday. I've worn them in a bun for the last two days. I know they will not last long, because they're starting to frizz up.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Sep 17, 2014)

Im not in this challenge but is the first time I've done twists in a year and wanted to share. I'll probably do them more now that is getting cooler  since I don't have to wash that often. I pinned the front


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 19, 2014)

Was in twist since Saturday.  

Here's today's twist out.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Sep 28, 2014)

bump. .because I want to join lol


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm still bunning 99% of the time. I really want to trim because my ends are thin. I know it isn't damage, but it would look better trimmed. I'm trying to wait and let the rest of my hair catch up, which is what usually happens if I'm patient. I think I'll give it another month and trim in November.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm back in for the last quarter. My back has finally grown out and I can wear twist again. I'm also maintaining moisture better so my twist aren't drying out so much. I will be switching between 2 strands and flat twist depending on which holds moisture better and which I feel like doing that week.


----------



## toaster (Sep 30, 2014)

prettybyrd 
DigitalRain 
FoxxyLocs 
gvin89 
Tibbar 
DoDo
Kim0105
Froreal3
myfaithrising
lulu97
Mskraizy
davisbr88
jesusislove1526
charmtreese
Fhrizzball
Rozlewis
nmartin20

How are you ladies doing? We're headed into the last 3 months of the year so if you have any updates or just want to say "Hey" now is the time!


----------



## toaster (Sep 30, 2014)

Also anyone is welcome to join the challenge at any time!

I've personally been taking a break from bunning because I just can't wear my hair up every day. But I've been cowashing/deep conditioning/twisting twice a week and wearing a twist out until I don't feel like it anymore, and then it's a ponytail or bun.

That's probably totally breaking the rules of the challenge but...  I'm doing what's best for me. Hopefully in late October I'll straighten, get a trim, and keep protecting my ends through the winter.


----------



## DoDo (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey. I have been sleepwalking through my regimen to be honest. I need to get back on track.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm still in. Washing & steaming every week to 2 weeks, roller setting, moisturizing then throwing my hair in a french braid until the next wash day. I rarely do buns now....my hair has gotten too heavy & they give me headaches no matter how loose I make them. Posting a pic of my french braid & my length in roller sets. Keep in mind I have several inches of shrunken roots but I wont be pressing it out until some time next year so this will have to do. lmbo Pics are Jan of this year compared to this month.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 30, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Hey. I have been sleepwalking through my regimen to be honest. I need to get back on track.



DoDo Girl you & me both....and I can't even lie, it feels awesome.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I'm still in. Washing & steaming every week to 2 weeks, roller setting, moisturizing then throwing my hair in a french braid until the next wash day. I rarely do buns now....my hair has gotten too heavy & they give me headaches no matter how loose I make them. Posting a pic of my french braid & my length in roller sets. Keep in mind I have several inches of shrunken roots but I wont be pressing it out until some time next year so this will have to do. lmbo Pics are Jan of this year compared to this month.



Very nice. Looks like you went from bra strap to WL. Three more months to go you may get close to HL.  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## DoDo (Sep 30, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> DoDo Girl you & me both....and I can't even lie, it feels awesome.



lulu97

The hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 30, 2014)

toaster

I am doing well still gunning 99.5% of the time. I have not taken any updated pictures. I'll have to take some this weekend. I am loving the buns right now. This challenge has been great.


----------



## prettybyrd (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey everyone! 

I have been braiding and twisting so regularly that I forgot that I was in this challenge.  It's second nature now. 

I hope to get my hair done this week, if I do, I will post updated pics here of my hair's progress.  It's much longer and thicker.


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 1, 2014)

So many ladies are doing so well, that's great to see!  I'm still twisting most of the time. Just take them out, wash, condition, moisturize and re-do.  I vary the sizes just to keep it interesting. I'm in for the rest of the year.  Good luck everybody!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm going to stick to flat twist for now. My 2 strands look ok for day 1 or 2 but then they shrink and won't lay flat  I will just stick to flat twist until I can pull my twist back some kind of way.


----------



## toaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Twist out picture.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2014)

toaster said:


> Twist out picture.
> 
> View attachment 278679



Very pretty. Looks so full, soft and moisturizer.


----------



## Solila (Oct 8, 2014)

This must be my "forever" challenge cause I stay twisted, bunned, and braided.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm debating on whether I'm going to leave these flat twist in for a second week. They usually never last that long but this week they still look decent. I will decide on Sunday.


----------



## Kim0105 (Oct 12, 2014)

I totally forgot about this and since I keep logging on using the app I miss out on mentions.  Like faithVA I tend to flat twist as my hair isn't long enough for a bun or for me to wear my twists down.  Hopefully I'll have more hang time in the new year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm back to keeping my hair twisted in medium twists. I will keep them in one or two weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2014)

I decided I have to wash every week. My twists stay moisturized for 4 days but it really wants more water. Baggying does a little but not enough to prevent a wash. So Doing now and will out flat twist back in.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2014)

I was able to flat twist my hair in an hour. That's a record. I may not dread wash day so much now.


----------



## toaster (Oct 13, 2014)

Congratulations faithVA!! Getting wash day to a reasonable length of time is always exciting.


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I decided I have to wash every week. My twists stay moisturized for 4 days but it really wants more water. Baggying does a little but not enough to prevent a wash. So Doing now and will out flat twist back in.



This is my schedule as well. I would like to keep my twist in for at least two weeks, but it seems by the end of week one a wash is in order.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> Congratulations faithVA!! Getting wash day to a reasonable length of time is always exciting.



It really is. I may be able to get wash day down to 2 hours.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> This is my schedule as well. I would like to keep my twist in for at least two weeks, but it seems by the end of week one a wash is in order.



I am hoping if I continue with my regimen and baggying that over time I can extend it a day or two.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm still in for the last leg.  It's like second nature now.  I've mostly been wearing buns lately, but I will be installing twists this week.  I'll post pictures when I'm done.  I'm starting to miss my mini braids though...maybe I will do some to start out 2015 after my annual flat ironing..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi ladies, is it too late to join this challenge?  I recently decided to transition and have been wearing my hair in two flat twist, the style that connects in the back and looks like one long flat twist. Anyway, its been a breeze maintaining it every week and I'm sure I'm retaining well because of it so I want to continue twisting indefinitely or at least the remainder of the year.  I guess I have to go back to the beginning and post my stats.

ETA:  
1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? 2-strand flat twists.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? One a week I twist after I wash using cleansing conditioner.  Because I have very fine, tangly hair I take down my twists after 3 days then M&S, finger detangle and retwist.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?  Currently transitioning back to natural.

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I hope to: 1. Retain moisture 2. Keep my ends healthy and on my head. 3. Retain length and thicken strands.

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? I'm not sure.  I guess when I can come up with another easy twist, braid or bun style that stays put for a few days at a time. 

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one). I don't know how to include a picture from my phone app...all my recent ones are only on my phone. If someone can help show me how I'd be happy to.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 14, 2014)

Here's my best starting pic of my hair somewhat down, I don't wear my hair straight anymore.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome KiWiStyle! It's never too late to join and good luck with your transition!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> View attachment 279701
> Here's my best starting pic of my hair somewhat down, I don't wear my hair straight anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Welcome. We are glad to have you.


----------



## nmartin20 (Oct 15, 2014)

I gave my hair some love last night and placed my hair in medium size twists. I hope I'm able to keep them for at least two weeks. I used Belle Butters and Oyin Handmade's Burnt Sugar Pomade(oh how I've missed you).


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank y'all...happy to be here!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 18, 2014)

I need help.

I have 4b/c hair and I washed and blow dried my hair,

I used KCNT and KCCC and the did a flat twist in my entire head and bantu knotted the ends.

It came out beautiful .. Until I spent an hour outside 

Did I not use enough product? Was it the type of products? Help me out family


----------



## darlingdiva (Oct 19, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I need help.
> 
> I have 4b/c hair and I washed and blow dried my hair,
> 
> ...



What happened when you went outside?  Did your hair become poofy?

If your hair became poofy, it may be due to your climate and the type of products. For me, yesterday was humid for a fair amount of the day. Plus, KCNT and KCCC have glycerin in them. 

If you were in humidity yesterday, the glycerin may have caused the poof (if that's what happened).


----------



## DoDo (Oct 19, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> I need help.
> 
> I have 4b/c hair and I washed and blow dried my hair,
> 
> ...



Adiatasha

I am betting it was the humidity reacting with the agave in the kinky curly curling custard.

If it wasn't humid your hair may need products with a heavier hold (like a pomade) or a stronger hold (like hard hold gel). If you have a really tight texture like I do, I would hazard a guess at the former.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 19, 2014)

I have been wearing my hair in medium sized twists that i put in a bun.

This will be my go to for the winter and fall months. I have been consistently wearing mostly protective styles except for the weekends. However now I am going to live in them. They just make life easier and retention is pretty much guaranteed while protective styling.


On a side note I have returned to finger detangling. I am hoping I wont have to deal with mats down the line as long as I am thorough.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm going to try to wear the same style for a month. I find I can put my hair up faster when I don't have to think about the style. This is the style I'm wearing for October and probably November  I need some additional length in the back before I'm ready to switch up. I can do this style in 30 to 45 minutes which makes me happy.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Oct 21, 2014)

I never check in but I'm definitely still keeping up with the challenge. Protective styling has definitely lead to ultimate retention I feel. It sucks keeping my hair up and out of the way but it's worth. 
My hair is kept in 2 strand twists and covered for 22+ hours daily. Ends covered never down on my shoulders or clothes. Not aesthetically pleasing but I adopted pseudo Muslim ideology in regards to hair so I think of it as a spiritual growth along with my hair journey.
I'm hoping I keep this consistency through to next year. I've gone from SL to almost MBL so I I'm very proud of myself.
KISS is the way to go


----------



## toaster (Oct 23, 2014)

I was going to get my hair straightened next week and today I realized I didn't feel like it. Now that I wear my twist outs I get the feeling of wearing my hair down and I don't have to micromanage a stylist or learn how to straighten my hair myself. I know I'm at or close to waist length so my hair is healthy and growing. I'll just keep it moving until I actually want straight hair. I'm realizing there's no need to straighten to "check for health".

While conditioning I did my usual 8 twists (which I'll turn into a twist out after I rinse and apply my leave ins) and trimmed the bottom portions that looked scraggly. After about a year since my last trim I only needed to get rid of .5-.75 of an inch all around. I'm pretty pleased. 

I will be buying some pure Shea butter to deal with this winter and nothing else will change.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to try to wear the same style for a month. I find I can put my hair up faster when I don't have to think about the style. This is the style I'm wearing for October and probably November  I need some additional length in the back before I'm ready to switch up. I can do this style in 30 to 45 minutes which makes me happy.



I'm doing the same thing.  This month I have two flat twists formed to look like one...don't know the name.  I'm "thinking" about wearing a wig in November with braids underneath.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## DigitalRain (Oct 26, 2014)

Going into week 2 with my medium twists. I can now put them in a small bun.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 26, 2014)

I know I'm not in this challenge but I need help :'(

Ugh!!!  I need help! Finally got my hair braided but the braider did ONE thing that totally ticked me off and now I'm trying to see if there is a way to fix it.

First off, I really like the braids. She did them the size I wanted, she was gentle with my edges, and she did the job for a great price... So what's the problem right?

SHE BURNT MY ENDS!!!  I specifically said at the beginning that I did not want my ends burnt.  Not sure what happened, must have been because I was there FOREVER and she spaced it but my ends are burnt and now I feel like I'm 12 years old again lol

Does anyone know of any tips to fix this?  I was thinking to just cut the burnt tips off and dip in boiling water to set like what should have happened from the get go but then I thought it probably wont solve my problem because now the ends of the braids will be blunt and not look quite right.

If anyone has any advise please share. (and you know I'm posting this in every thread I can think of lol)


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2014)

^^Im not going to be much help. But perhaps it might help others if they know what type of hair you used.


----------



## toaster (Oct 26, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235

I haven't the slightest idea about what to do! Naptural85 just did faux locks and burnt her ends and then rubbed them between her fingers to create a more oblong end. Maybe try that? Or just rock them as they are!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 26, 2014)

I went back to the braider and got ghetto  not my proudest moment but my hair is fixed.

She snipped off the burnt ends, razored the ends so they weren't blunt, rebraided and dipped.  I just got home.

I used the regular braiding hair that starts with a "k" (cant ever remember the name).


So if all goes as planned I'll be braided til summer while taking a week break in between braidings

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2014)

^^Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2014)

I took my twist out Friday and dusted my ends. I wore a puff Saturday and some impromptu flat twist today. I washed and did a protein treatment tonight. Back in my go to style. I just offset the part this week.


----------



## toaster (Oct 27, 2014)

My twist out on flexi rod stretched hair came out okay. More wavy than curly, but super soft and moisturized. I think dealing with shea butter is going to get me through the winter.


----------



## toaster (Oct 29, 2014)

Twist out in a bun. I was having a good hair day this morning but my outfit decisions committed me to a bun. I added a red lip to spice it up.


----------



## Dalisha (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey Ladies!   I'm joining this challenge! I've been noticing that continuing to put my hair in a puff is breaking my edges even though it's not tight at all. So I'm going to be doing twist to keep manipulation at a low...   Any thoughts on how long I should leave the twist  in for?   Any good reggies for twist and deep conditioning?   Any tips are greatly appreciated.   This is how I usually wear my hair:


----------



## toaster (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome Dalisha! If you look upthread you'll see several twisting/braiding regimens and product suggestions.

If anything I would start with your current wash/deep conditioning regimen, and see if your styling products give you medium sized twists that you can wear for a week. If they're not too small you can take them down, wash and re-twist, or try washing in the twists and see how they last.


----------



## Dalisha (Oct 29, 2014)

toaster said:


> Welcome Dalisha! If you look upthread you'll see several twisting/braiding regimens and product suggestions.  If anything I would start with your current wash/deep conditioning regimen, and see if your styling products give you medium sized twists that you can wear for a week. If they're not too small you can take them down, wash and re-twist, or try washing in the twists and see how they last.



Thanks a so much!!!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

8 more weeks ladies. I can definitely keep my hair up for 8 more weeks because I am feeling so hair lazy right now  

I may switch up my style next wash day.


----------



## toaster (Nov 3, 2014)

faithVA as much as I'm enjoying my twist outs I woke up this morning and put my fresh hair into a bun. Just didn't feel like having my hair out today. I'll probably bun all week, but I'm so glad I've mastered a new twist out/bun regimen. My hair is thanking me.


----------



## toaster (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh. I just went back and looked at my starting picture.  My hair has grown so much this year! I'm happy I take pictures so I can truly see progress. I know that I can do things with my hair now that I couldn't do earlier this year, but when you see your hair every day it's hard to see the changes.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> Oh my gosh. I just went back and looked at my starting picture.  My hair has grown so much this year! I'm happy I take pictures so I can truly see progress. I know that I can do things with my hair now that I couldn't do earlier this year, but when you see your hair every day it's hard to see the changes.



Your hair was already long. Can't wait to see your final reveal.


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Installing mini twists- I hope they last 2-3 weeks. It's been awhile since I've did them, but I'm loving my length.


----------



## toaster (Nov 9, 2014)

Finally did "flat twists" for my twist out instead of 2 strand twists. They're in quotes because they're not actually that flat, but still! Progress.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2014)

toaster said:


> Finally did "flat twists" for my twist out instead of 2 strand twists. They're in quotes because they're not actually that flat, but still! Progress.



Good progress


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2014)

I was in trader joes over the weekend when a woman stopped me. She was looking at my flat twist and said it must have taken them hours to do that. She asked to look at them more closely. My SO was laughing at me. I didn't tell her I did them myself and it only took an hour. 

My boss was shocked when he found out I did my own hair. He asked me how I got the parts straight in the back.  I was wondering how he even knew anything about parting.


----------



## toaster (Nov 9, 2014)

faithVA Oh yeah! Random hair compliments can really make the time you do on your hair feel worth it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA Oh yeah! Random hair compliments can really make the time you do on your hair feel worth it.



Yes it does. And it also let's me know my hair doesn't look as bad as I think it does.


----------



## toaster (Nov 10, 2014)

Flat twist out results. I really want to get a curly shaking haircut next year, but then I think that when my hair is longer and the same length all around I'll really like it. So for now I'll hold off on a shaping cut until after the summer and see where my hair falls.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> View attachment 283017
> 
> Flat twist out results. I really want to get a curly shaking haircut next year, but then I think that when my hair is longer and the same length all around I'll really like it. So for now I'll hold off on a shaping cut until after the summer and see where my hair falls.



That is really pretty. You are getting great results.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 11, 2014)

toaster said:


> Flat twist out results. I really want to get a curly shaking haircut next year, but then I think that when my hair is longer and the same length all around I'll really like it. So for now I'll hold off on a shaping cut until after the summer and see where my hair falls.



Beautiful!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

I was going to do a different twist style with a french braid down the back. But by the time I finished washing my hair I was so tired. Just ended up doing flat twist all to one side and then pinning them up. 

Next wash I'm going to try flat twisting all to the center and see if I can add a small marley hair bun. It wasn't long enough before.


----------



## toaster (Nov 12, 2014)

Make sure to take pictures of your next style faithVA!

Here's an impromptu length check. I never get the spring/summer growth spurt, but my hair always grows in the fall months.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];20768529]Make sure to take pictures of your next style faithVA!
> 
> Here's an impromptu length check. I never get the spring/summer growth spurt, but my hair always grows in the fall months.
> 
> View attachment 283259



I will try. I need a new battery for my camera. I'm not great with taking pictures with my phone.

You are getting some  nice growth and retention. I hope I get a fall growth spurt


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm SUPER LATE to this challenge but I have been doing faux locs for a while and it helped me reach BSL. Gonna do twists and put it up in a bun for the rest of the year...


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm still enjoying my mini twists. Week one down..I want two more.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

Keeping my hair in flat twist is paying off. Before vacation in September my twist were struggling to meet in the center. Tonight I can join them together with no problem. In a few more months I may have a little bun up there. This motivates me to st stay the course.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 15, 2014)

Havent been on the boards for a while, but I've been twisting or braiding 5 days a week all year long. Haven't LCd for a few months, but I think I'm maintaining at MBLish. 




ETA: pardon the steaks of leave-in in my hair! After DCing, I apply conditioner, 2-strand twist, and Bantu knot the ends. This is from last week. Will likely do the same this weekend. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 19, 2014)

Apl ladies, how long does it take you to put your hair into medium sized twists? I want to start twisting my hair myself but I'm afraid it will be too much work to keep doing it :-( :-(


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 19, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Apl ladies, how long does it take you to put your hair into medium sized twists? I want to start twisting my hair myself but I'm afraid it will be too much work to keep doing it :-( :-(



I do medium small twist and I'm just at APL, it takes about 2 hours give or take to complete.  I twist weekly.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 19, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I do medium small twist and I'm just at APL, it takes about 2 hours give or take to complete.  I twist weekly.



Thanks! It's encouraging to know that you are able to twist regularly. I'm so used to being hair lazy in the past. I'm making the task a big thing in my head.


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is my second week with my mini twists. They look pretty good!! Need another good week...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 22, 2014)

You said its never too late to join, right?!?

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Flat twist styled in a halo.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?  After shampooing, DC, m&s, I  mold my edges with As I Am smoothing gel then either air dry or sit under a cold dryer.  I've started using Oyin Burnt Sugar pomade to seal in my moisture, I spritz my roots and hair with a mix of distilled water and vegetable glycerin when ever my hair feels dry and take down midweek to m&s and retwist.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Transitioning

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Longer hair with full ends.  I'm transitioning so I also hope to hide my hair in hopes of BC too soon.

5. When and how will you restyle your hair? Weekly.  I plan to change styles monthly but still maintain a flat twist style

6. Include Starting Pic. (You will not be an official challenger without one).

Pic taken in October/2014




My twisted style for November and most likely December too. 














Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Nov 22, 2014)

What a gorgeous style KiWiStyle!! Very elegant.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 22, 2014)

When is the 2015 thread starting? I need to twist for at least another year.


----------



## toaster (Nov 22, 2014)

prettybyrd 
DigitalRain 
FoxxyLocs 
gvin89 
Tibbar 
DoDo
Kim0105
Froreal3
myfaithrising
lulu97
Mskraizy
davisbr88
jesusislove1526
charmtreese
Fhrizzball
Rozlewis
nmartin20
KiWiStyle
Dalisha

Hi ladies (and anyone I forgot to tag) I've received some questions about when the 2015 thread was starting and I wanted to reach out to you all. My regimen has evolved over the year and while I do bun my hair about half the week, the other half I'm wearing twist outs so I don't meet the qualifications for the challenge anymore. I've also been bunning for almost 7 years so it's not quite a "challenge" anyway.

Does anyone want to spearhead next year's challenge? I think a lot of people have have great progress this year and want to continue. The new challengers can decide if you want to make any tweaks to the starting post/rules or keep it as is.

Looking forward to any updates in the next 6 weeks!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 22, 2014)

Bunning wasn't a real challenge for me either, as it's my go to style. Plus I'm at my goal length. I won't be participating in the next challenge. I need to find a new thread to hang out in.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2014)

^^I'm co-hosting WL 2015. I think that's enough for me to focus on for now.  I think I may also add wigs to my regimen this year...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm gonna sit out on hair challenges going forward. I'll post in different threads here and there that grab my attention, but the bulk of my lhcf time is spent in the parenting/motherhood, natural living & couponing threads. My hair is on cruise control and I'm just enjoying the ride


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 11, 2014)

I plan to get braids (extensions) for the winter so I won't meet qualifications either...


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm doing pretty good keeping it up. So much so that when I wore it out my coworkers were surprised. Hoping for a few more inches to enjoy some new styles in the spring.


----------



## toaster (Dec 12, 2014)

Oooh faithVA you are killing these styles. Can't wait to see what you do with your hair as it gets longer.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

toaster said:


> Oooh faithVA you are killing these styles. Can't wait to see what you do with your hair as it gets longer.



Thank you. I can't wait to try some new styles. But at the same time I wash my hair every 3 to 4 days and the thought of doing a lot of work and taking it out in 3 days   Going to have to see how that works out 

I have at least 50 styles on Pinterest that are ready to go as soon as I have some hair


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 12, 2014)

I hope we renew this thread for 2015. I plan to bun and twist away.


----------



## toaster (Dec 12, 2014)

Rozlewis

I'll be twist-outing and bunning so if there's no interest I'll start the thread again. I can remember to do quarterly check ins so I guess I won't be a horrible host.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];20882659]Rozlewis
> 
> I'll be twist-outing and bunning so if there's no interest I'll start the thread again. I can remember to do quarterly check ins so I guess I won't be a horrible host.



If you do it I will cohost with you at least through the 1st quarter. I don't know what I will be doing with my hair after that.


----------



## toaster (Dec 12, 2014)

faithVA I would love and welcome your company!

PS- I already have a week in January mapped out to do the 7 days of the MHM.  My hair is easy to moisturize but I want to see if it will enhance my curl pattern. Expect copious PMs.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA I would love and welcome your company!
> 
> PS- I already have a week in January mapped out to do the 7 days of the MHM.  My hair is easy to moisturize but I want to see if it will enhance my curl pattern. Expect copious PMs.


You don't even have to do 7 days straight but you can. You can do every 3 days to make it easier.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 13, 2014)

I need to join this in 2015. Buns and braids are the only styles that work for me but it's so hard to stay consistent.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 14, 2014)

Twist progress from May 31 to Dec 12.


----------



## Kalia1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Charmtresse- Your hair looks beautiful! Did the twist challenge attribute to your growth?


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 14, 2014)

Kalia1 said:


> Charmtresse- Your hair looks beautiful! Did the twist challenge attribute to your growth?



I think twisting has really helped.  I only twist once a week on wash day, and I feel my hair is responding to the lo-manipulation regimen.


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 18, 2014)

Took me 4 hours to twist my hair this evening. When I first started this challenge it only took 2.  I've gotten quite a bit of growth.

I twist every 2 weeks now. I just don't have the time to do it every week. I end up washing and conditioning my hair with the twists in.


----------

